# Recommended Mechanical Keyboards.



## deafboy

Not sure if you would like us to recommend?

I thoroughly enjoy my Leopold Full Keyboard with Brown Switches. Very good build quality for a good price:

Standard: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rtab

Otaku: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,fullsize&pid=fc500rtabn


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey, I'd love the recommendations but could you possibly do it via the form here?

It's just so it's easier to collate the results more numerically.









Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## wrxxx

for full size mx blues and browns , das keyboards. they make super awesome stuff. ive had mine for years and its been one of the best investments for my computer


----------



## snoogins

I just filled out the survey, but I am sure Ducky will be a popular model (don't own one).

Also, just ordered a Chco Min - can't afford a HHKB yet, so keep it in mind.


----------



## Paradigm84

Cheers guys.









Also in the MX Brown TKL section there is an example of how I might lay out the entries, what do you think?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Hey, I'd love the recommendations but could you possibly do it via the form here?
> 
> It's just so it's easier to collate the results more numerically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contribution!


Done. Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Can I get some opinions on the layout so far? I've added some more boards to test if the layout is ok.


----------



## DizZz

looks good so far. add the HHKB to the topre tkl catagory


----------



## Backwoods166

I broke a storm trigger in about a month. I dropped it from about a foot which hit the mini USB detachable cord connector. The connector is soldered directly onto the PCB by 4 points and the force was enough to shear it off completely. I am admittedly hard on equipment but I have dropped many keyboards many times and actually never damaged one, except the storm trigger. Not a big deal for most users but thought I would toss it out there.

Why do I drop so many keyboards, my gaming station...


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't think the fact the board broke when you dropped it would warrant it being taken off the list.


----------



## jasonwilks

I dont know If I recommend cherry mx red or blacks to anyone, I have used them for gaming myself for weeks and they don't even compare to cherry mx browns or blues, even this professional gamer says that cherry mx browns are the overall best keyswitch for gamers. Tactical feedback is so important for both gaming and typing and when you have keys that simply just press down with no feedback that the key was triggered is pointless.


----------



## Backwoods166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think the fact the board broke when you dropped it would warrant it being taken off the list.


never said it should


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwoods166*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think the fact the board broke when you dropped it would warrant it being taken off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never said it should
Click to expand...

Oh ok, I misunderstood.


----------



## BoredErica

I dunno, from what I can see the CM Storm trigger is built pretty well... They had the car run over it in that one video.









I'm not really a Das fan. It's glossy, it does have USB ports, but at the price point I expect more. I suppose it's like a Ducky; the extra price is for the built quality. I got quite a bit of flak in my review of the Das because I was accused of simply reviewing the price. Well, yeah. Price is relative. Unless I'm reviewing or looking at a $500 keyboard, which is obviously a price-no-object keyboard, I will keep the price in consideration. I personally consider the Ducky to be superior to the Das completely except price. I still prefer CM Storm Trigger. You get 5 macro keys, USB ports, backlight for the same price, and I like the look of it. I think it's an excellent keyboard at its pricepoint if you're looking for a Red-led mechanical keyboard at the price point. I don't know what's so good about a braided cable but, CM Storm Trigger has one. I did see it go on sale on Newegg for $70! That's insane. This keyboard reminds me of the Corsair keyboard. I never tried it, but I heard some good things.

Ducky is expensive, but has very good build quality... it has many, many backlight settings. Very straight foward.

I think Topre is only really for those with really deep pockets or type for a living. The look turns me off. No backlight?


----------



## Paradigm84

Yeah, at the moment it's a bit awkward to organise as I need pros, cons and the price range of each of the boards and there are a lot to put in.


----------



## Tarnix

Logitech G710+
Pros: Logitech quality, feels very good, same software than the G15, multimedia keys,configurable shortcuts and macros.
Cons: Only comes in Cherry MX Brown, O-rings could be thicker, *old batches* has faulty leds, fixed in recent ones (don't buy from newegg!), num/cap/scroll lock lights are very bright, only a single usb port.
Price range: 149,99 ±10$ depending on reseller.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Logitech G710+
> Pros: Logitech quality, feels very good, same software than the G15, multimedia keys,configurable shortcuts and macros.
> Cons: Only comes in Cherry MX Brown, O-rings could be thicker, *old batches* has faulty leds, fixed in recent ones (don't buy from newegg!), num/cap/scroll lock lights are very bright, only a single usb port.
> Price range: 149,99 ±10$ depending on reseller.


Not sure "Logitech quality" is always a pro, my G19 had poor quality.









But cheers for the suggestions, I'll get them in the OP.


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure "Logitech quality" is always a pro, my G19 had poor quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But cheers for the suggestions, I'll get them in the OP.


Aha yeah, my webcam is kinda crummy, and it's a C910.


----------



## StreekG

Hey for a full layout Cherry MX Green you can add

1.Ducky DK9008G2 Pro Limited Edition (not sure if you would add this as it's a Limited Edition)
Pros: Build quality, Side inscription on keys
Cons: Not fully backlit, only WASD

2. CM Storm Trigger
Not sure on pros or cons but the Triggers seem to get solid reviews, and look to be quite good quality.
I would put red backlit as a con though, as it's seriously played out IMO








Pricing should be on CM Storm website.


----------



## Paradigm84

Found an easier way to edit the OP so I'm adding some more boards as we speak, but I'll need some suggestions for pros/ cons and info about boards, I don't have the experience with a lot of boards like some of you do.


----------



## Crazy9000

Topre 104u (103u is probably discontinued, 104u has dual windows keys)

Price: $200 [sale] - $275 [ripoff]

Pro: Smooth, dreamy key actuation with nicely textured keycaps. Metal backplate and solid, but not overly heavy, construction make it feel high quality without feeling industrial.

Con: Price, less "mechanical" feeling. (more of a rubber dome done right then a different mech switch). Black models have charcoal on black lettering, effectively blank in low light.

HHKB doesn't have a backplate, as it's meant for portability. The 87u is exactly the same as 104u, but tenkeyless. There's also a bunch of key weight options, the standard variable weighting, and several uniform weights.


----------



## StormX2

you asked for feedback




enjoy


----------



## Paradigm84

Hey, you, less trolling my thread.


----------



## CptChiggs

Thinking of selling my das for a wasd keyboard. I simply can't stand the glossy finish being as compulsive as I am. I can't stand the tiny specs of dust and scratches. Mine also has a slight discoloration. :/

Also the LED under the numlock bleeds horribly through thin glossy plastic in a square shape. Bleh..


----------



## ElevenEleven

Would a Logitech G710+ for $97.50 with free shipping be a good deal for an illuminated MX-Brown mechanical keyboard (not for that particular keyboard, but in general, comparing it to the competition at that price)? I've spent some time reading reviews on various keyboards for $100 and under (on a budget right now), and many of them have various issues. People complain about the USB connection breaking, or various odd software issues (like with CM Quickfire keys when bound as Windows keys, etc.), keycap lettering wearing off (Rosewill keyboards), and many other issues. The G710+ seems pretty good from Amazon and NewEgg reviews as far as random user complaints go. Also, backlight is generally a more expensive feature, and I like the O-ring silencer idea. Otherwise, tankguys.com have fairly good deals on Ducky keyboards, but none for under $100 for MX Brown or Red after shipping is included. I'd be even happier if that Logitech G710+ could be had for $70-80, but $97.50 is the lowest I can find (have a 35% off coupon from PAX East).

P.S.: I'm not *set* on MX Browns, as I did strongly consider Red, but a more quiet MX Brown seems like the best of all worlds. I've never owned a mechanical keyboard myself, but I've tried various switches a number of times away from home.


----------



## Tator Tot

Yeah, that's a solid deal / great value.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I need to figure out practical differences between MX Brown and MX Red. I do use my keyboard to type a fair amount, but not like full-time for work. Mostly occasional work from home which uses some coding, posting on forums, and random document typing. Would my hands get tired typing on MX Red switches? This is the reason I'm going with MX Browns--they seem to be the safest. However, when I was at PAX East this weekend, I tested every keyboard I could find set up by various vendors, and MX Reds seemed the smoothest-easiest to press. I have long thin fingers and not so much strong thick hands, so MX Blacks were very uncomfortable, for reference. MX Blues are just far too loud and odd for me. MX Browns felt a bit stiff too, but not too bad. I don't need a soft chicklet keyboard per ce, but for example I absolutely adored how soft and comfortable Logitech K800 keyboard felt when I tried it at Staples (not mechanical, very soft comfortable keypresses).

How about a situation where I need to press a button in a game repeatedly and very quickly, like waiting for an action to become available (I know, I could use Autohotkey or at worst bind mouse scroll wheel with a modifier for that, but sometimes it's still necessary to tap very quickly)--would my finger get tired doing so with an MX Brown keyboard vs MX Red?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I need to figure out practical differences between MX Brown and MX Red. I do use my keyboard to type a fair amount, but not like full-time for work. Mostly occasional work from home which uses some coding, posting on forums, and random document typing. Would my hands get tired typing on MX Red switches? This is the reason I'm going with MX Browns--they seem to be the safest. However, when I was at PAX East this weekend, I tested every keyboard I could find set up by various vendors, and MX Reds seemed the smoothest-easiest to press. I have long thin fingers and not so much strong thick hands, so MX Blacks were very uncomfortable, for reference. MX Blues are just far too loud and odd for me. MX Browns felt a bit stiff too, but not too bad. I don't need a soft chicklet keyboard per ce, but for example I absolutely adored how soft and comfortable Logitech K800 keyboard felt when I tried it at Staples (not mechanical, very soft comfortable keypresses).
> 
> How about a situation where I need to press a button in a game repeatedly and very quickly, like waiting for an action to become available (I know, I could use Autohotkey or at worst bind mouse scroll wheel with a modifier for that, but sometimes it's still necessary to tap very quickly)--would my finger get tired doing so with an MX Brown keyboard vs MX Red?


I can double tap just fine on my browns, granted they are from an old server rack board, so they are probably worn down a bit, but when it comes time to replace it I will be getting more browns.


----------



## MKUL7R4

CM Storm Quickfire TK (Blue)
Price $72-$100 (Got mine for the former







)
Pros: Backlit with breathing/WASD/off mode and 5 brightness levels, re-routable, removable cable, compact, solid build quality, media keys, comes in blue/red/brown switches, rubberized rear feet
Cons: Media keys are integrated with F-keys so you cannot use them both at the same time, essentially tenkeyless (Actually a pro for me, I have never used the numpad in my entire life), honestly can't think of any other cons


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I need to figure out practical differences between MX Brown and MX Red. I do use my keyboard to type a fair amount, but not like full-time for work. Mostly occasional work from home which uses some coding, posting on forums, and random document typing. Would my hands get tired typing on MX Red switches? This is the reason I'm going with MX Browns--they seem to be the safest. However, when I was at PAX East this weekend, I tested every keyboard I could find set up by various vendors, and MX Reds seemed the smoothest-easiest to press. I have long thin fingers and not so much strong thick hands, so MX Blacks were very uncomfortable, for reference. MX Blues are just far too loud and odd for me. MX Browns felt a bit stiff too, but not too bad. I don't need a soft chicklet keyboard per ce, but for example I absolutely adored how soft and comfortable Logitech K800 keyboard felt when I tried it at Staples (not mechanical, very soft comfortable keypresses).
> 
> How about a situation where I need to press a button in a game repeatedly and very quickly, like waiting for an action to become available (I know, I could use Autohotkey or at worst bind mouse scroll wheel with a modifier for that, but sometimes it's still necessary to tap very quickly)--would my finger get tired doing so with an MX Brown keyboard vs MX Red?


MX-Reds vs MX-Browns will make very little difference typing unless you learn to feel the tactile point on the browns so you do not fully depress the switch but instead release right after you overtake the tactile point.

Like wise, for double tapping; the difference will be virtually nil. Technically the MX-Red is a bit "faster" in the point at which you could double tap, but you'd have to be super human to take advantage of that to a reasonable degree.


----------



## ElevenEleven

As far as the quiet factor--would this Logitech G710+ with preinstalled O-rings be quieter than an average MX Red keyboard? I know all mechanical keyboards are not quiet in the conventional sense of the word. I guess at this point, given your explanation, I should just go for whichever one is cheaper (and the Logitech one just happens to be Brown).


----------



## MerkageTurk

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> As far as the quiet factor--would this Logitech G710+ with preinstalled O-rings be quieter than an average MX Red keyboard? I know all mechanical keyboards are not quiet in the conventional sense of the word. I guess at this point, given your explanation, I should just go for whichever one is cheaper (and the Logitech one just happens to be Brown).


Depends on the MX-Red board, Corsair's Vengeance K-Series boards; I would say, is on par with the Logitech. Logitech definitely has the added value of being fully backlit & mechanical. As well as all of the additional features.

On the other hand, the MX-Red Leopold, Filco, & Ducky boards are louder than the Corsair though. It's not a huge margin, but it is something that the O-Rings would help with.


----------



## BoredErica

I think technically, if you press a key down slowly just to hear the sound, a brown will be tinnyyy bit louder. But it's like the faster double-tap. Gotta be super human. Different brand/model will have a much larger effect IMO.


----------



## Caples

I have to ask why the K90 is not on here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> MX-Reds vs MX-Browns will make very little difference typing unless you learn to feel the tactile point on the browns so you do not fully depress the switch but instead release right after you overtake the tactile point.
> 
> Like wise, for double tapping; the difference will be virtually nil. Technically the MX-Red is a bit "faster" in the point at which you could double tap, but you'd have to be super human to take advantage of that to a reasonable degree.


I feel like it's easier to double-tap and make accidental key presses when typing fast on the reds.


----------



## Trogdor

I'd like to recommend both the *Razer Blackwidow Stealth* original and the *2013 Stealth*. They're both excellent keyboards with solid build quality.

Before I get laughed at from those that have never used either of these or dismiss them as a gaming, fanboi, or "douche" keyboard, they are nicer than the G710+ and the DAS Pro I've had. They also have 5 macro keys which I use for passwords and other basic operations. While Synapse sounds intrusive, an exception can be created to limit or cut off connection while retaining full functionality of the keyboard. The key tops are slightly larger than both G710+ and the DAS Pro and have slightly less of a ridge. While this is touted as a gaming keyboard from Razer, it's just as good writing code or an essay as any other. There's no backlighting on the Stealth model line but anyone looking for a mechanical keyboard has probably been touch typing for some time. Another thing, the glowing Razer logo can be disabled via Synapse or removed and replaced with another LED.

The G710+ keys are looser and are considerably louder than the Razer, not from the switch but from the side to side movement of the keys. I've had two of these boards and they both felt the same. They have inconsistent backlights as well, only on the top letter row though.

The first DAS Pro I had came to me with a body that was either broken or poorly aligned. The keys also had excessive side to side movement, like the G710+ but not as much. The click of the spacebar and larger keys was inconsistent if pressed on different parts of the key on both the original and the replacement I received. It also lacks macro capability.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Max Keyboard Nighthawk X9 (Cherry MX Red) Backlit Mechanical Keyboard fully customizable to your liking


----------



## ElevenEleven

After doing a whole lot of reading and watching Youtube videos, I was about to get a Logitech G710+ for $97, but then I found a $60 AR deal on a CM Storm Trigger keyboard with MX Browns and ordered a pack of O-rings from Amazon for sound dampening. I will report back with impressions when the keyboard arrives, and I can only hope it's not going to be problematic (apparently some complain of sticky larger keys, like the enter key--and also the mini USB connector seems to be fragile. Plus the Trigger key remapping to Windows key issues. But ya, I'm willing to test it out for $60). The red LED backlit keys and overall appearance won me over in the end.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth


Didn't you just say in the mechanical keyboard club thread that your "end" key was broken and they weren't responding to your emails?


----------



## MerkageTurk

yes i did but it was because my sister threw my razer mamba 4g 2012 at it really hard like it was baseball


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caples*
> 
> I have to ask why the K90 is not on here.


K90 & K60 don't need to be recommended since the K95 & K65 are coming out at the same price and are all around better boards in every regard. As well as the K70.


----------



## MerkageTurk

yey Razer is processing my RMA


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> yey Razer is processing my RMA


Hopefully they don't read your above post, might void the warranty


----------



## MerkageTurk

lol weird had to cut my usb cord hmm for rma


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> lol weird had to cut my usb cord hmm for rma


It's to make sure it doesn't get resold.


----------



## Paradigm84

Right, I've got some more time to work on this thread now before my exams start, if any of you know any information to help fill in the gaps in the list i.e. pros/ cons or an absence of any boards like in some of the later sections, then you can write them on here if you want to be helpful.


----------



## Mainian

Why are the DAS keyboards still on here? With the OEM switch, the older models are going to be impossible to find in a few months.

Also, WASD V2's are expected in may. I would not suggest the V1's to anyone, considering that their are some better choices against it and how disappointed would you be if someone told you to buy a WASD V1 and 1 month later it be discontinued and the company start selling the V2's. Also, WASD's customization can be stated for all of these boards, not just WASD. It's just slightly cheaper to buy the keys and the WASD board together. But you could easily order your own set.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mainian*
> 
> Why are the DAS keyboards still on here? With the OEM switch, the older models are going to be impossible to find in a few months.
> 
> Also, WASD V2's are expected in may. I would not suggest the V1's to anyone, considering that their are some better choices against it and how disappointed would you be if someone told you to buy a WASD V1 and 1 month later it be discontinued and the company start selling the V2's. Also, WASD's customization can be stated for all of these boards, not just WASD. It's just slightly cheaper to buy the keys and the WASD board together. But you could easily order your own set.


The fact that they might be hard to find doesn't affect whether or not the board is good.

Likewise for the WASD V2, you may aswell wait for the V2 to release if you want a WASD board, but the V1 isn't a bad board.

WASD offers their level of customisation at the point of purchase, something that AFAIK, no other companies do.


----------



## barkinos98

just was going to post and ask for advice if the WASD v1 was a nice keyboard. i want the majestouch in blue, but the only place i found sells it for $170; way out of my league for a keyboard.


----------



## Paradigm84

The WASD v1 comes highly recommended, the only problem is the shipping to Turkey would put it around the $170 point also AFAIK.


----------



## barkinos98

only $40 for shipping? because that price is shipped (for the filco) too! yay!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> only $40 for shipping? because that price is shipped (for the filco) too! yay!


It could be more.

Also for a customisable at point of sale keyboard like that I'd prefer to see PBT keys, but then I don't imagine there would be a reason to buy any other board.


----------



## barkinos98

actually, when converted to USD, the filco is only $20 more to get shipped to my house, now its just a matter of convincing parents


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> actually, when converted to USD, the filco is only $20 more to get shipped to my house, now its just a matter of convincing parents


Use the durability argument, the switches are rated for around 10 - 20x more keypresses.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Use the durability argument, the switches are rated for around 10 - 20x more keypresses.


will do, but im mainly aiming to convince them to order a keyboard from outside the country.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Use the durability argument, the switches are rated for around 10 - 20x more keypresses.
> 
> 
> 
> will do, but im mainly aiming to convince them to order a keyboard from outside the country.
Click to expand...

Ah I see, good luck then.


----------



## Mainian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The fact that they might be hard to find doesn't affect whether or not the board is good.
> 
> Likewise for the WASD V2, you may aswell wait for the V2 to release if you want a WASD board, but the V1 isn't a bad board.
> 
> WASD offers their level of customisation at the point of purchase, something that AFAIK, no other companies do.


On the DAS, you should probably add more clarity about that being a discontinued model and where to find them. (Or at least list it in the cons section). I will agree with you that that board is good, but I wouldn't want to mislead someone who quickly uses this guide and goes out and buyers a new model, that is lower quality, for the same price.

I would also list the fact that the V2 is right around the corner (they announced in like 6 months ago or more?). Yes the customization is great, rather disappointing that these are ABS keycaps, but honestly... this doesn't matter if you're buying your first mechanical keyboard..

Also, with the Matias Quiet Pro you should list that they have been known to have shipping delays of up to 2 months if you buy through them. They don't use many retailers if I'm not mistaken.

I'm not saying you aren't suggesting good boards, I'm saying if this is meant to buy a "recommend buy thread" meaning today or in a few weeks. Some of this additional information would be helpful.


----------



## Paradigm84

Can you link to where it says the DAS is being discontinued and which model?

Also the WASD V2 isn't going on the list until it's actually available and people have tried it, it could turn out (although very unlikely) to be awful.

I will change the information for the Matias if I get confirmation from someone else.

I'm only going to make changes to the guide based on reports and opinions from multiple people, otherwise the thread will be susceptible to becoming subjective.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can you link to where it says the DAS is being discontinued and which model?


DAS Boards made in 2013, and any of the 2012 models with media keys are made by iOne and inferior to the original Costar made Das Professional Model S keyboards.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Can you link to where it says the DAS is being discontinued and which model?
> 
> 
> 
> DAS Boards made in 2013, and any of the 2012 models with media keys are made by iOne and inferior to the original Costar made Das Professional Model S keyboards.
Click to expand...

Ok, so I could add something to the OP such as DAS Professional Model S [Only ones without media keys are recommended] ?


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

I have a cooler master rapid tkl cherry MX reds its my first and only mechanical keyboard and its been great so far took me awhile to get used to no number key pad but worth it IMO


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, so I could add something to the OP such as DAS Professional Model S [Only ones without media keys are recommended] ?


They have older models from 2009 and before with media keys called the Das Professional Model S which were made by Costar, and perfectly fine.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok, so I could add something to the OP such as DAS Professional Model S [Only ones without media keys are recommended] ?
> 
> 
> 
> They have older models from 2009 and before with media keys called the Das Professional Model S which were made by Costar, and perfectly fine.
Click to expand...

Ok cheers, I'll edit it then, I guess it would be best to just append [Only those produced by Costar] after the name? By the sounds of it, it's not going to be very easy to differentiate without buying, and I've never tried a DAS so I'm not sure how to explain the differences more explicitly.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok cheers, I'll edit it then, I guess it would be best to just append [Only those produced by Costar] after the name? By the sounds of it, it's not going to be very easy to differentiate without buying, and I've never tried a DAS so I'm not sure how to explain the differences more explicitly.


From what I can tell, I would just take Das off the list. Since it's used boards (not even ones in the Channel in Europe are the Costar ones anymore.)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok cheers, I'll edit it then, I guess it would be best to just append [Only those produced by Costar] after the name? By the sounds of it, it's not going to be very easy to differentiate without buying, and I've never tried a DAS so I'm not sure how to explain the differences more explicitly.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, I would just take Das off the list. Since it's used boards (not even ones in the Channel in Europe are the Costar ones anymore.)
Click to expand...

Ok done, and I'm off to bed, it's 4am.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok done, and I'm off to bed, it's 4am.


SISSY!









I'm gonna help out some of the folks in the other keyboard thread with some suggestions tonight. Might get a few cracks at this thread tonight if I have a moment.


----------



## KevinV

I recommend the Das Professional Brown switches to anyone
http://www.daskeyboard.com/model-s-professional-soft/

You can change it to blue switches if you want louder clicks

And for TKL brown keyboards, I like the Leopold
http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rtab


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ok done, and I'm off to bed, it's 4am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SISSY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna help out some of the folks in the other keyboard thread with some suggestions tonight. Might get a few cracks at this thread tonight if I have a moment.
Click to expand...

We should get ~reaper to help aswell, he still has the badge so he's still an Editor.


----------



## Amperial

In my opinion:

The Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja (w/ TK / TKL) with Red switches for gaming or Browns for typing.
The new CMStorm boards as a very good alternative.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> The Filco Majestouch 2 Ninja (w/ TK / TKL) with Red switches for gaming or Browns for typing.
> The new CMStorm boards as a very good alternative.


Both are in the OP.









Also, if the Quickfire Stealth is a rebrand of one of their other models, should I put that in the OP now do you think?


----------



## Amperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Both are in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if the Quickfire Stealth is a rebrand of one of their other models, should I put that in the OP now do you think?


I think yes.
As many prolly dunno about it and they might consider buying a Quickfire Stealth instead of a Filco. Front printed keycaps are like the best idea ever.

I guess i would aswell if it would be available in EU as it offers about the same quality & more functions (media keys) for a good price.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Both are in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if the Quickfire Stealth is a rebrand of one of their other models, should I put that in the OP now do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think yes.
> As many prolly dunno about it and they might consider buying a Quickfire Stealth instead of a Filco. Front printed keycaps are like the best idea ever.
> 
> I guess i would aswell if it would be available in EU as it offers about the same quality & more functions (media keys) for a good price.
Click to expand...

They sounds good in practice, but the keycaps still get shiny so I swapped them out for blanks.


----------



## Amperial

I know.. that's the only thing that bothers me.

However you'll be still able to see the letters.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amperial*
> 
> I know.. that's the only thing that bothers me.
> 
> However you'll be still able to see the letters.


You'd be surprised how little you actually use the letters, I moved to blank keys and I realised that I was actually looking at the placement of the keys to figure out where I need to type rather than the actual lettering.

Although it can get a little more difficult if you have all blank keys in one colour as it can be hard to remember where the letters stop and the characters start on the right hand side, I personally have the 26 letters in a different colour to the rest of that block, which makes it easier for me.


----------



## ElevenEleven

CM Storm Trigger (from personal ownership and reading LOTS of reviews):

Pros:

wrist rest is comfortable and feels silky
keycaps have a nice silky non-glossy finish that feels durable
lettering will not wear out as it's transparent with backlight
backlight - the lowest level is a pleasant red that's not too bright in a dark room
keys move straight down--no wobble, feel precise
macro keys
no issues accessing BIOS or slowing down computer boot
can be found for very reasonable prices (got mine for $60 AR)--especially considering that it has full backlight
interesting lettering design, and overall is a good mix between neutral and flashy, so can appeal to both camps

Cons:

some people don't like the necessity of adding a power supply to be able to power 2 pass-through USB ports sufficiently
some people have trouble with the included software and think one of the Storm keys can't be remapped to Windows key--only both either way. _That is not true_--remap one key to Windows, save the profile, and LOAD that profile with another Storm key + 1 (or whatever profile number you set it to). The keyboard will remember this profile and will consider one key a Windows key and the other will remain a Storm key for functions. If you don't want to use the software after the initial set-up is programmed into the keyboard, unselect "launch with Windows".
I recommend investing a couple dollars into a softer mini USB cable from Monoprice or similar--just in case. The braided cable is stiff, and switching to a softer cable would prevent any potential issues with the USB port loosening over time.
(my keyboard uses MX Browns)


----------



## CMRajiv

This thread needs love for the QuickFire TK and new QuickFire Stealth models


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMRajiv*
> 
> This thread needs love for the QuickFire TK and new QuickFire Stealth models


If I see them recommended by people in the spreadsheet I'll add them.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMRajiv*
> 
> This thread needs love for the QuickFire TK and new QuickFire Stealth models


I want one of those--probably the TK version--with MX Greens so much!, but I can't afford a new keyboard for the foreseeable future


----------



## FaD3R

This is probably going to go ignored but here's an awesome suggestion to all gamers out there

The Thermaltake Meka G-unit is a fantastic mechanical keyboard to work with, I've only just recently just bought it and it is fantastic at everything I throw at it.

It has Cherry MX red switches and lighting on certain parts (WASD, arrows, numpad. space, shift and control) with 12 macro keys, media keys, 3 profiles and extra ports are built into it such as 2x USB ports and line-in and -out. The UI for the macro's is a little tedious but an all out awesome board.
Also for a very competitive price


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaD3R*
> 
> This is probably going to go ignored but here's an awesome suggestion to all gamers out there
> 
> The Thermaltake Meka G-unit is a fantastic mechanical keyboard to work with, I've only just recently just bought it and it is fantastic at everything I throw at it.
> 
> It has Cherry MX red switches and lighting on certain parts (WASD, arrows, numpad. space, shift and control) with 12 macro keys, media keys, 3 profiles and extra ports are built into it such as 2x USB ports and line-in and -out. The UI for the macro's is a little tedious but an all out awesome board.
> Also for a very competitive price


If you like the board you can recommend it to be added to the list via the form in the OP.


----------



## Swag

I'm going to post in this thread so that it will be bumped up and people can start recommending and start seeing which keyboards OCNers recommend the most:

Cherry MX Brown:
CM Storm Quickfire

Cherry MX Blue:
Ducky OCN TKL or Filco Majestouch 2 TKL


Spoiler: Ducky OCN TKL







Cherry MX Red:
Corsair K70 (Only reds I have bought)


Spoiler: Corsair K70







I personally tried all of these, the CM storm belonging to my older brother though. I personally love the Ducky OCN TKL and it has lasted me well over 2 years but I passed it onto my dad for his server room (perfect size)! Filco still works and I use it whenever I don't want to use my new K70. My main keyboard is the K70 which I personally love because it has everything I want other than the fact it is a full-size keyboard. I personally like TKL's better but if you're looking for a Cherry MX Red keyboard and you don't want to order one online (Filco/Ducky/Anything else), then it should be available to you at your local PC retail shop (Fry's, NCIX, MicroCenter).


----------



## Paps.pt

Great thread, thank you and congrats to the OP!
Has anyone here ever tried the Ozone Strike, which comes with black switches that can give his opinion?
I bougth one yesterday, seemed like a good option for the price and was one of the only two choises I had in my country´s layout (along with the steelseries G7). I am coming from a cheap membrane keyboard, and while it looks and feels great I get really tired while gaming/typing...is this normal and will it get better with time?





Cheers


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Great thread, thank you and congrats to the OP!
> Has anyone here ever tried the Ozone Strike, which comes with black switches that can give his opinion?
> I bougth one yesterday, seemed like a good option for the price and was one of the only two choises I had in my country´s layout (along with the steelseries G7). I am coming from a cheap membrane keyboard, and while it looks and feels great I get really tired while gaming/typing...is this normal and will it get better with time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


It's a standard Costar keyboard with all the extra's besides backlighting. Better built than the 6Gv2 & 7G (slightly) and equal to the Celeritas as well as the Meka G1.

The Meka G1 & OZONE Strike are actually the same board slide the branding.

That price on it for the EU is great.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's a standard Costar keyboard with all the extra's besides backlighting. Better built than the 6Gv2 & 7G (slightly) and equal to the Celeritas as well as the Meka G1.
> The Meka G1 & OZONE Strike are actually the same board slide the branding.
> 
> That price on it for the EU is great.


Thanks for that explanation.I think it's a quality product. You think we will adapt to the strength needed to use it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> Thanks for that explanation.I think it's a quality product. You think we will adapt to the strength needed to use it?


Yeah, my first mech switch over was the Model M and I got used to it after awhile.

Then I bought an MX-Black board, and it was slightly lighter and it wasn't an issue for me. Then I switched to an MX-Clear board, which was more in line with the Model M but I like it more than the MX-Blacks because it's tactile as well as the Model M since it's quieter.


----------



## DizZz

Filco Majestouch 2 or Ducky Shine II? I'm going to get mx blues in tkl form but cannot decide out of thse two. Any suggestions?


----------



## LinkPro

Blue switches on Filco feel superb. I have a Ducky but it's brown, and while it feels great I still prefer the blues on the Filco. The keys and switches on the Filco are very solid, it doesn't feel loose and flimsy like say the 1st gen Blackwidow.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Filco Majestouch 2 or Ducky Shine II? I'm going to get mx blues in tkl form but cannot decide out of thse two. Any suggestions?


Depends if you really want backlighting or not and whether you like Cherry stabilisers.


----------



## exyia

just switched from a CM Storm Trigger to a K70 - decided to stay on MX Reds and just learn to type more accurately

surprisingly, they feel nearly the same
- Wrist rest of the K70 is a bit shallow; the Trigger's was a bit better here
- I (gladly) gave up macro keys/functionality for media keys/volume wheel
- Can't beat quality aluminum construction (one of my pet peeves - plastic on practically everything for computer parts)
- But surprisingly, they feel nearly the exact same to type

I'm happier, but mainly by personal preference of giving up macro keys/software for media keys. I like that the K70 is a plug/play without drivers - I just want my keyboard to be a keyboard


----------



## Paradigm84

I'm having another push to get the recommended list expanded, if you'd like to recommend any boards *currently not on the list* via the form in the OP, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Hawxie

How good is the KBT Pure Pro?
I'm currently really in love with it, and looking for a Mechanical keyboard to replace my G510, which is causing BSOD's and USB power failures galore..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> How good is the KBT Pure Pro?
> I'm currently really in love with it, and looking for a Mechanical keyboard to replace my G510, which is causing BSOD's and USB power failures galore..


Yeah, it's a good board.

Probably the best compact board out there for Cherry MX Switches.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> Yeah, it's a good board.
> 
> Probably the best compact board out there for Cherry MX Switches.


Awesome, will be ordering one in 9 days or so







.


----------



## Captain Skyhawk

It seems I've been faced with a decision. Either get mechanical switches or get the back lighting options that I want. I wan't a keyboard with multi-color led options like the Steel Series Apex or the Roccat Isku FX. However I also wan't a capable gaming keyboard as well and mechanical switches would be the best for that. If the experience with mechanical switches is that much better then with a membrane keyboard then I supposed I would sacrifice the multi-color back lighting. Would anyone have any suggestions for someone in my particular predicament?


----------



## Paradigm84

The realistic benefit from using mechanical switches over rubber dome isn't very much, they won't make you a lot better at games or anything, they are just far more durable than rubber dome boards and will last you longer.


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The realistic benefit from using mechanical switches over rubber dome isn't very much, they won't make you a lot better at games or anything, they are just far more durable than rubber dome boards and will last you longer.


Plus they feel better.

Both on your fingers and in your mind.


----------



## Paradigm84

Well, "better" is subjective, there are some people who don't like mechanical switches.


----------



## Hawxie

Just got my Pure pro today, and I'm super in love with it, the size is super cute, the MX black keys are awesome, and yet KBT has found a way to include and the bells and whistles needed for me.
However its gonna take sometime to get used to the small backspace and shifts keys, but thats about it
9,5/10 from me







.


----------



## yesitsmario

Hey guys, which keyboard has better build quality, Quickfire Pro or Logitech G710+? Is the 710 worth ~$50 over the Pro? From the research I've done, brown switches sound right for me, any other brown switch keyboards that I should consider in the $100 range?


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*
> 
> Hey guys, which keyboard has better build quality, Quickfire Pro or Logitech G710+? Is the 710 worth ~$50 over the Pro? From the research I've done, brown switches sound right for me, any other brown switch keyboards that I should consider in the $100 range?


Quickfire Rapid/XT?

Not sure how much Filcos are over there


----------



## yesitsmario

Went to my local Frys and played with the quickfire pro and quickfire TK(blue switches). I liked the blues, but I knew I would get annoyed after a while lol. Ended up going home with the Pro(brown switches) for $80. So far so good, I'm really liking it. Huge difference typing this with the Pro as opposed to my cheap logitech membrane keyboard. I'm actually enjoying my typing experience now.


----------



## bluedevil

Ok quick quiestion.

Looking at getting the CM Quickfire Rapid. I just don't know which switch. Red? Brown? Black? I know the Blues are too loud. Whats a good 1st timer switch?


----------



## Emospence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Ok quick quiestion.
> 
> Looking at getting the CM Quickfire Rapid. I just don't know which switch. Red? Brown? Black? I know the Blues are too loud. Whats a good 1st timer switch?


I got a brown as an in-between for my first mechanical keyboard


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Ok quick quiestion.
> 
> Looking at getting the CM Quickfire Rapid. I just don't know which switch. Red? Brown? Black? I know the Blues are too loud. Whats a good 1st timer switch?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emospence*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Ok quick quiestion.
> 
> Looking at getting the CM Quickfire Rapid. I just don't know which switch. Red? Brown? Black? I know the Blues are too loud. Whats a good 1st timer switch?
> 
> 
> 
> I got a brown as an in-between for my first mechanical keyboard
Click to expand...

Browns are very popular for first switches.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Browns are very popular for first switches.


Okay I will go with the Browns.


----------



## pcmonky

Some info before I ask a question. I currently own a corsair K60 and thought it was awesome up until I saw this thread. I'm looking for a new keyboard at the moment for several reasons:

1. I don't like the silver on the K60 as everything on my desk is black.

2. I want a backlit keyboard as I usually game at night and have trouble finding certain keys while gaming.

3. Prefer windows lockout if possible.

Initially I was going to get the corsair K70 as its all black and backlit but it seems the led's don't last very long on it based off reviews.

With that said it seems the Ducky Shine 3 DK9008 is a good fit although I cant verify if it has a windows lockout button.

I wanted to get your opinion on this board and if you think its a good fit. Ill be using it for gaming, I don't do much typing, prefer to have a windows key lockout button, all black board, and backlit.

Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Some info before I ask a question. I currently own a corsair K60 and thought it was awesome up until I saw this thread. I'm looking for a new keyboard at the moment for several reasons:
> 
> 1. I don't like the silver on the K60 as everything on my desk is black.
> 
> 2. I want a backlit keyboard as I usually game at night and have trouble finding certain keys while gaming.
> 
> 3. Prefer windows lockout if possible.
> 
> Initially I was going to get the corsair K70 as its all black and backlit but it seems the led's don't last very long on it based off reviews.
> 
> With that said it seems the Ducky Shine 3 DK9008 is a good fit although I cant verify if it has a windows lockout button.
> 
> I wanted to get your opinion on this board and if you think its a good fit. Ill be using it for gaming, I don't do much typing, prefer to have a windows key lockout button, all black board, and backlit.
> 
> Thanks


It does have a Windows lockout button, check here for verification (under "DIP Switch Functions").


----------



## Failuyr

How many of you have printless keyboards? Whether it be a DAS, WASD, etc.

I'm just wondering how many of you struggle(d) transitioning into a keyboard like that. I would consider myself a touch typist, but I feel like it'd screw me up when I want to use the none-common buttons.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> How many of you have printless keyboards? Whether it be a DAS, WASD, etc.
> 
> I'm just wondering how many of you struggle(d) transitioning into a keyboard like that. I would consider myself a touch typist, but I feel like it'd screw me up when I want to use the none-common buttons.


I have a Das and absolutely love it. It took me about a week to remember where all the obscure keys are but once you do you can type so much more efficiently. I am definitely a better typer now and the cool factor of having a printless keyboard is on another level


----------



## Paradigm84

The OP has been updated so it now lists whether the board has a "standard" bottom row (compatible with most aftermarket sets of keycaps)


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I have a Das and absolutely love it. It took me about a week to remember where all the obscure keys are but once you do you can type so much more efficiently. I am definitely a better typer now and the cool factor of having a printless keyboard is on another level


Do you like the Das? I noticed it wasnt mentioned in either the Blue or Brown switch recommendations on the front page.

I'm not sure if you can speak to this, but what's the quality like in comparison to other Blue/Brown keyboards whether they be gaming oriented or not, like the Storm Trigger, 701+, Filcos, and WASD?


----------



## footlianjia

great.I am admittedly hard on equipment but I have dropped many keyboards many times and actually never damaged one, except the storm trigger. Not a big deal for most users but thought I would toss it out there.thank you


----------



## CasualNerd

I just picked up a Ducky Zero 2108 Cherry Red board.

For those in Sydney, Australia, I highly recommend going to:

http://www.mechkb.com/

They were very helpful in answering my queries online and are more than happy for you to go to their retail outlet and try out the different switches and brands. One of only two places in the country where you can buy Ducky keyboards. They also stock:

Corsair
Das
Deck
Gigabyte
Leopold
Logitech
Max Keyboard
Mionix
Razer
Steelseries
Tesoro
Thermaltake
Vortex

I went there this morning and played around with keyboards for 15 minutes before deciding that I preferred the red switches and went for the Ducky 2108 Zero. I don't need fancy lighting or macro keys. Very happy with the new board and the service.

Hope someone in AU finds this helpful.


----------



## Failuyr

Quickfire XT, Das, Storm Trigger, and WASD v2. Which of these keyboards has the best build quality?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Quickfire XT, Das, Storm Trigger, and WASD v2. Which of these keyboards has the best build quality?


I'd say the XT and the V2 joint at the top, then the Trigger, then the DAS (depending on year of production).


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd say the XT and the V2 joint at the top, then the Trigger, then the DAS (depending on year of production).


Okay, so that leads me to two more questions.

The first being; are Cherry MX Keycaps universal? Like if I were to buy the XT, then buy keycaps from WASD, would they properly fit? I know the switches themselves are all the same, I just didnt know if any of the manufacturers screwed with the keycaps to make them bigger or smaller so that if people needed replacements, they'd have to go through them.

The second question I have is this;
I tested browns and blue switches at a local best buy (I'd want keys for typing, not for gaming; also they keyboards there was a Logitech G701+ and a Blackwidow Ultimate) the blues felt really smooth but too light, where the browns felt almost odd; clunky and almost heavy. The browns made my fingers feel kinda sore after about 5 minutes of test typing; where the blues didn't have the same effect. I know Greens are supposed to be a firm-er blue switch, do you think that the green switch will be the switch best for me? (I bottom out my keys, if that matters)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'd say the XT and the V2 joint at the top, then the Trigger, then the DAS (depending on year of production).
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so that leads me to two more questions.
> 
> The first being; are Cherry MX Keycaps universal? Like if I were to buy the XT, then buy keycaps from WASD, would they properly fit? I know the switches themselves are all the same, I just didnt know if any of the manufacturers screwed with the keycaps to make them bigger or smaller so that if people needed replacements, they'd have to go through them.
> 
> The second question I have is this;
> I tested browns and blue switches at a local best buy (I'd want keys for typing, not for gaming; also they keyboards there was a Logitech G701+ and a Blackwidow Ultimate) the blues felt really smooth but too light, where the browns felt almost odd; clunky and almost heavy. The browns made my fingers feel kinda sore after about 5 minutes of test typing; where the blues didn't have the same effect. I know Greens are supposed to be a firm-er blue switch, do you think that the green switch will be the switch best for me? (I bottom out my keys, if that matters)
Click to expand...

If you look in the list of recommended boards it says whether the boards use the "standard" layout", which are the ones that use the most common keycap sizes.









If MX Browns make your fingers hurt then I don't think you'd like MX Greens, MX Greens are around 1.6x heavier than MX Blues/ MX Browns.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you look in the list of recommended boards it says whether the boards use the "standard" layout", which are the ones that use the most common keycap sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If MX Browns make your fingers hurt then I don't think you'd like MX Greens, MX Greens are around 1.6x heavier than MX Blues/ MX Browns.


I was thinking the same thing, but I've used buckling springs (or what I assumed were buckling springs considering it was an old Typewriter) just fine for extended periods without getting tired out, so I thought maybe it was something to do with the browns. I just wish there was a place to try greens out around me (and/or blacks so I could get a feel for the heavier switch).


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, but I've used buckling springs (or what I assumed were buckling springs considering it was an old Typewriter) just fine for extended periods without getting tired out, so I thought maybe it was something to do with the browns. I just wish there was a place to try greens out around me (and/or blacks so I could get a feel for the heavier switch).


You can buy switch samplers aswell to test out the switches.

Qwerkeys

WASDkeyboards

Maxkeyboard

EDIT: Put these links in the OP for those that want to try the switches before they pick a keyboard.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You can buy switch samplers aswell to test out the switches.
> 
> Qwerkeys
> 
> WASDkeyboards
> 
> Maxkeyboard
> 
> EDIT: Put these links in the OP for those that want to try the switches before they pick a keyboard.


How well do those work? I (assumed) that you couldn't get a good feel for switches from just one? I thought you'd have to test it out on a full board to really try it out. Maybe I assumed wrong.

Also, are there any companies based in America that include Green in their sampler that you know of, or is it only the QWER?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> How well do those work? I (assumed) that you couldn't get a good feel for switches from just one? I thought you'd have to test it out on a full board to really try it out. Maybe I assumed wrong.
> 
> Also, are there any companies based in America that include Green in their sampler that you know of, or is it only the QWER?


With the Qwerkeys and Maxkeyboard samplers the switches can be mounted on a plate, so you can get an idea for how the switch will feel on the keyboard.

Also Qwerkeys are opening up a distribution center in LA soon so shipping prices should be reduced considerably.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> How well do those work? I (assumed) that you couldn't get a good feel for switches from just one? I thought you'd have to test it out on a full board to really try it out. Maybe I assumed wrong.
> 
> Also, are there any companies based in America that include Green in their sampler that you know of, or is it only the QWER?


In December, Cooler Master USA will sell in their online store a sampler that is plate mounted (so you get the feel or most Cherry MX keyboards) with MX-Greens.

I have a sampler from them & I can say that it does give you a very good idea of what a switch is like. Though noise characteristics can be slightly different with some boards due to plastic materials, the CM Sampler will give you the best case scenario of a switch at it's loudest.


----------



## ma2k5

Hi Guys

I have now decided on the keyboard I'd like to buy from

I need:
Cherry MX Red
Full size KB
Must provide UK layout keyboard (large enter button, key between shift + z)
Currently use: Cherry brown Ducky shine

The list is:
Qpad MK 85 (£114)
Roccat Ryos (£150)

What do you think?


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I have now decided on the keyboard I'd like to buy from
> 
> I need:
> Cherry MX Red
> Full size KB
> Must provide UK layout keyboard (large enter button, key between shift + z)
> Currently use: Cherry brown Ducky shine
> 
> The list is:
> Qpad MK 85 (£114)
> Roccat Ryos (£150)
> 
> What do you think?


Not a huge fan of the Qpads myself, the build quality isn't all too great especially considering you are coming from a Ducky Shine. Haven't tried the Roccat one yet but it looks kinda good. A bit too flashy for my taste. I'd personally get a Filco, Cooler Master or a Ducky but that's up to you!


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In December, Cooler Master USA will sell in their online store a sampler that is plate mounted (so you get the feel or most Cherry MX keyboards) with MX-Greens.
> 
> I have a sampler from them & I can say that it does give you a very good idea of what a switch is like. Though noise characteristics can be slightly different with some boards due to plastic materials, the CM Sampler will give you the best case scenario of a switch at it's loudest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> With the Qwerkeys and Maxkeyboard samplers the switches can be mounted on a plate, so you can get an idea for how the switch will feel on the keyboard.
> 
> Also Qwerkeys are opening up a distribution center in LA soon so shipping prices should be reduced considerably.


Thanks both of you.
Also, this is more pointed at you Tator Tot, but if you happen to know the answer Paradigm feel free to answer: Would trying on blacks tell me whether or not whether greens would be too heavy for my taste?

I just find it odd that the actuation force is actually less for a brown (according to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide thread stickied here), and that according to the description for MX Clear, their actuation force is close to a Rubber Dome; which I type on daily for school and I have one at home that gets used quite often; both without tiring out my fingers. So I don't understand why Browns would tire my fingers out when rubber domes are apparently comparable to the "heavy browns". Maybe I'll go in sometime this week and try them both out again.


----------



## ma2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Not a huge fan of the Qpads myself, the build quality isn't all too great especially considering you are coming from a Ducky Shine. Haven't tried the Roccat one yet but it looks kinda good. A bit too flashy for my taste. I'd personally get a Filco, Cooler Master or a Ducky but that's up to you!


All the reviews say nothing but good things about the Q-pad in terms of build quality, do you have any sources to say otherwise to compare?

The only negative people usually mention about the Qpad is price... hmm.


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> All the reviews say nothing but good things about the Q-pad in terms of build quality, do you have any sources to say otherwise to compare?
> 
> The only negative people usually mention about the Qpad is price... hmm.


Just going on my own experience, they feel a bit flimsy in my eyes but I know a lot of people like them. Plus I'm not too keen on the design of them







So no, I don't have any scientific evidence or know of any good comparative reviews, just basing it on my personal experience.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Thanks both of you.
> Also, this is more pointed at you Tator Tot, but if you happen to know the answer Paradigm feel free to answer: Would trying on blacks tell me whether or not whether greens would be too heavy for my taste?
> 
> I just find it odd that the actuation force is actually less for a brown (according to the Mechanical Keyboard Guide thread stickied here), and that according to the description for MX Clear, their actuation force is close to a Rubber Dome; which I type on daily for school and I have one at home that gets used quite often; both without tiring out my fingers. So I don't understand why Browns would tire my fingers out when rubber domes are apparently comparable to the "heavy browns". Maybe I'll go in sometime this week and try them both out again.


I'm not sure why MX Browns feel much heavier to you, but if you find MX Blacks heavy then MX Greens can probably be disregarded aswell. as they are over 30% heavier than MX Blacks (although they are tactile clicky rather than linear).


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I'm not sure why MX Browns feel much heavier to you, but if you find MX Blacks heavy then MX Greens can probably be disregarded aswell. as they are over 30% heavier than MX Blacks (although they are tactile clicky rather than linear).


That's why I'm confused. I'll ask around to see if any of my friends have an MX Black I can try. The best buy had one in stock, but they didnt have it out on display (which was disappointing).


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> In December, Cooler Master USA will sell in their online store a sampler that is plate mounted (so you get the feel or most Cherry MX keyboards) with MX-Greens.
> 
> I have a sampler from them & I can say that it does give you a very good idea of what a switch is like. Though noise characteristics can be slightly different with some boards due to plastic materials, the CM Sampler will give you the best case scenario of a switch at it's loudest.


You have CM's sampler already? Did they sell this before or is Dec 1st when they actually sell the samplers in their online store? I've been itching to try mx clear and mx green.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> You have CM's sampler already? Did they sell this before or is Dec 1st when they actually sell the samplers in their online store? I've been itching to try mx clear and mx green.


CM hasn't sold it yet but I know folks.

MX-Clear is still the master-Switch for Cherry MX.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> CM hasn't sold it yet but I know folks.
> 
> MX-Clear is still the master-Switch for Cherry MX.


Why do you say that? I've never heard it called the master switch before


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Why do you say that? I've never heard it called the master switch before


It's just my personal pick for best cherry MX switch as it's more tactile than an MX-Blue or MX-Brown but not as heavy as an MX-Green or MX-White so it strikes a nice balance.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> It's just my personal pick for best cherry MX switch as it's more tactile than an MX-Blue or MX-Brown but not as heavy as an MX-Green or MX-White so it strikes a nice balance.


I just didn't know if there was more to that then it just being your personal preference, haha.


----------



## Tator Tot

Old running joke from the Hay-days of the Mechanical Keyboard Guide and folks all having their personal preference.

Everyone's a keyboard snob after a good few months with a great board.


----------



## xmenta

This thread is not updtaed, you should update it


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmenta*
> 
> This thread is not updtaed, you should update it


Updated with what?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Do browns have the same amount of resistance once you hit their actuation point as blues? I haven't typed on browns in a while and I think I might get a brown board, just want to know how they feel in comparison to blues. Also does anyone know if I could get those flat low profile key caps on the cherry 3.0 board?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> Do browns have the same amount of resistance once you hit their actuation point as blues? I haven't typed on browns in a while and I think I might get a brown board, just want to know how they feel in comparison to blues. Also does anyone know if I could get those flat low profile key caps on the cherry 3.0 board?


The force diagrams show how the force varies with distance pressed.



Not sure where you can get the low-profile keycaps unless a group buy is done for them somewhere.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

Ah I see, thank you, too bad about that group buy thing though.


----------



## Failuyr

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> Okay, so that leads me to two more questions.
> 
> The first being; are Cherry MX Keycaps universal? Like if I were to buy the XT, then buy keycaps from WASD, would they properly fit? I know the switches themselves are all the same, I just didnt know if any of the manufacturers screwed with the keycaps to make them bigger or smaller so that if people needed replacements, they'd have to go through them.
> 
> The second question I have is this;
> I tested browns and blue switches at a local best buy (I'd want keys for typing, not for gaming; also they keyboards there was a Logitech G701+ and a Blackwidow Ultimate) the blues felt really smooth but too light, where the browns felt almost odd; clunky and almost heavy. The browns made my fingers feel kinda sore after about 5 minutes of test typing; where the blues didn't have the same effect. I know Greens are supposed to be a firm-er blue switch, do you think that the green switch will be the switch best for me? (I bottom out my keys, if that matters)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, but I've used buckling springs (or what I assumed were buckling springs considering it was an old Typewriter) just fine for extended periods without getting tired out, so I thought maybe it was something to do with the browns. I just wish there was a place to try greens out around me (and/or blacks so I could get a feel for the heavier switch).





I threw two of my comments regarding my situation into spoilers in case any of you missed them / don't remember.

So I tried out my friend's MX Blacks (Steelseries 6Gv2) and I didn't like the linearness of them, but they didn't tire out my fingers the way that Browns did. That said (according to TechReport) the bottom out force of the Greens is 105g, where Blacks bottom out at 80g. Are they really that much harder/stiffer/heavier than Blacks?


----------



## LinkPro

That really depends. If you use blacks for a long time then switch to greens you may not feel anything much but if you use anything else then switch to greens you're in for some pain.

The same happened to me. I got used to blacks, then switched to blues/browns for a while, went back to black, my fingers hurt so much I ended up selling the blacks.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> That really depends. If you use blacks for a long time then switch to greens you may not feel anything much but if you use anything else then switch to greens you're in for some pain.
> 
> The same happened to me. I got used to blacks, then switched to blues/browns for a while, went back to black, my fingers hurt so much I ended up selling the blacks.


It was just once. I don't currently own a keyboard, and ran and tested out the switches. I've tested out Browns, Blacks, and Blues. I loved the ways Blue felt, BUT they seemed a little light for my taste. Browns tired my fingers out, I think it might have been the "tactile bump" that was throwing my fingers off. Blacks didn't tire out my fingers, but it was easy to tell I didn't like the linearness. I've heard Greens referred to as "heavy blues" but I just don't know if those will be TOO heavy.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failuyr*
> 
> It was just once. I don't currently own a keyboard, and ran and tested out the switches. I've tested out Browns, Blacks, and Blues. I loved the ways Blue felt, BUT they seemed a little light for my taste. Browns tired my fingers out, I think it might have been the "tactile bump" that was throwing my fingers off. Blacks didn't tire out my fingers, but it was easy to tell I didn't like the linearness. I've heard Greens referred to as "heavy blues" but I just don't know if those will be TOO heavy.


So should I go for Greens, or for Blues?


----------



## Paradigm84

We can't say for certain if you should get MX Greens, they are pretty heavy, and if MX Browns were too much then I don't think you'd do very well with MX Greens.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

It sounds like that is what would fit you best, people say that it takes a little while to get adjusted to greens, but once you do it's not too bad, and if you already feel that blues are too light then I guess that greens seem like the only logical option





 Watch this, it may answer some of your questions, but the best thing that you can do, besides buying a board with greens, is type on one yourself.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

And that is an interesting anomaly that browns are too heavy when they require less force than blues, that you consider too light.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The force diagrams show how the force varies with distance pressed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> And that is an interesting anomaly that browns are too heavy when they require less force than blues, that you consider too light.


Does it possibly have something to do with the curve for the distance? I wouldn't really know.

If you can get adapted to heaviness, do you think it'd be possible to get adapted to something lighter in either of your experiences?


----------



## Failuyr

I have been looking at other forum sites and came across "Ghetto-Greens" (Blue Stem/Black Spring) and people say it's exactly the same as a Green switch. Is there a reason for that? I mean, Blacks take 60g to actuate, whereas Blues take 50g to actuate, so shouldn't they "Ghetto-Greens" only take 60g? I mean, true Greens take 80, so I don't see how Ghetto-Greens could feel exactly the same. Shouldn't they match the Blacks since its using a black spring?


----------



## zigziglar

Guess this is really old news, but the steelseries 6gv2 (available in both Black or Red switches) is a really solid board. It's a pity they don't offer it in the other common switches, but I feel it should still be mentioned as they can be had for as little as $80 if you shop around and they are just as reliable and well built as Filcos, just a no-frills version essentially. I'd happily recommend these boards to people contemplating switching from rubber dome. Reds are about as close as you can get to the rubber dome feeling too.


----------



## Paradigm84

The 6GV2 has decent build quality, but the keycaps are very poor quality and the enter key is bad for anyone that wants to get aftermarket keycaps.

Also, MX Reds aren't very similar to rubber dome, MX Reds are light and linear, rubber dome boards are tactile and heavier.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The 6GV2 has decent build quality, but the keycaps are very poor quality and the enter key is bad for anyone that wants to get aftermarket keycaps.
> 
> Also, MX Reds aren't very similar to rubber dome, MX Reds are light and linear, rubber dome boards are tactile and heavier.


I do appreciate the actual differences between switches. I simply find that reds are the closest comparison to rubber dome as far as the mechanical switch offerings go and probably provide the least dramatic change. Just my perspective. I personally love blues, which I think are the embodiment of how a mechanical switch should feel, but I also love browns for the ergonomics of less resistance and subtle bump, as I get RSI from blues from lengthy daily use, even when only pressing to activation.

I suppose I didn't consider the keycaps in my statement because they could be blank for all I care. My office keyboard is completely blank. If I really did care, I'd not have gotten a Ducky Shine 3, but a Filco instead or even a Ducky Pro. Either way, I think for the price , the 6gv2 is an awesome introductory mechanical board.


----------



## Robilar

Coming from dome based keyboards for FPS games, would brown switches be the best fit? I'd like backlit as well.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Coming from dome based keyboards for FPS games, would brown switches be the best fit? I'd like backlit as well.


It's pretty much impossible to accurately tell you which switch would be the "best" fit for you. I personally got MX Browns for my first mechanical keyboard a while ago and I loved it, but some people find the tactile bump is too small.

I'd recommend getting a switch tester (there's a list of them in the Mechanical Keyboard Guide, link in my sig), then you can get at least an idea of which switch would be a good choice for you.


----------



## Robilar

I grabbed the Corsair K70 with MX Browns. Will give it a go...

It has excellent backlighting and customized by key as well with no software required. The textured keys are a nice touch as well.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01873_zps401c99eb.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01874_zps29e03fcf.jpg.html


----------



## Paul17041993

no corsairs? guess Ill do a little review when I get mine...

wonder actually how much I could get if I sold my model M, need to look at the # again but I'm pretty sure it was a 1986 model with a vacant speaker slot.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> no corsairs? guess Ill do a little review when I get mine...
> 
> wonder actually how much I could get if I sold my model M, need to look at the # again but I'm pretty sure it was a 1986 model with a vacant speaker slot.


You should get enough to fund another corsair board... I just picked up an '89 model M for $80, but yours should attract more if it's an '86 ad that is the first year they were released into the public domain (assuming good condition etc).


----------



## allenottawa

I'm thinking of getting a Das Ultimate Model S because I like the blue switches and the blank keys. It's $135 and local pick-up, think it's decent?


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Das Ultimate Model S because I like the blue switches and the blank keys. It's $135 and local pick-up, think it's decent?


Sounds like a good price to me.

The latest Das keyboards are good quality, solid boards. The styling is not my cup of tea, but that's the only reason I don't have one really...


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Sounds like a good price to me.


You're from Australia, anything would seem like a good price compared to you.


----------



## zigziglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenottawa*
> 
> You're from Australia, anything would seem like a good price compared to you.


Too true! That keyboard is minimum $140 here...

I love the quote in your sig, btw. I just separated from my wife... I should pretend it's for the same reason


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zigziglar*
> 
> Too true! That keyboard is minimum $140 here...
> 
> I love the quote in your sig, btw. I just separated from my wife... I should pretend it's for the same reason


I also have a $20 store credit which makes it a nicer deal. I bit the bullet and ordered it.

Oh yeah, it totally is the reason, you just upgraded!


----------



## Svenpa

Would anyone know the build quality or have any other opinions on the new Das Keyboard 4 ? Like if it has Cherry stabilizers or other noteworthy downsides? Considering the price I'm not willing to compensate a lot of downsides unless they are trivial. I got the very first blank Das Keyboard but I messed up the spacebar and some keys need a warmup before triggering correctly. I can't quite tell if the series 4 is shiny or not, I'd hate to leave clearly visible finger smudges all over it which is why I never bothered with model S pro/ultimate.

Link: http://shop.daskeyboard.com/products/das-keyboard-4-ultimate/


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svenpa*
> 
> Would anyone know the build quality or have any other opinions on the new Das Keyboard 4 ? Like if it has Cherry stabilizers or other noteworthy downsides? Considering the price I'm not willing to compensate a lot of downsides unless they are trivial. I got the very first blank Das Keyboard but I messed up the spacebar and some keys need a warmup before triggering correctly. I can't quite tell if the series 4 is shiny or not, I'd hate to leave clearly visible finger smudges all over it which is why I never bothered with model S pro/ultimate.
> 
> Link: http://shop.daskeyboard.com/products/das-keyboard-4-ultimate/


Site says anodized aluminum top panel, so I'm going to assume it's not glossy.


----------



## poopsockk

Hey guys, a couple of months ago i spent a few minutes with a friend's ducky keyboard and have been looking for a mechanical keyboard ever since. I don't want anything fancy, just something that works well as a bare minimum. I found two keyboards that were in my price range - both $50.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=9433&seq=1&format=2
Monoprice Cherry Blues, currently on sale from $60 for some graduation party yayyy

http://www.engadget.com/products/corsair/vengeance/k90/
Corsair vengance k90, been keeping tabs on this one for a while, the price chart says it sometimes just drops down to $45, but only for a day or two at a time. Anyone know what's up with that?

Anyway, hoping someone here has tried these out, are they any good? any other keyboards i should consider?
Also, what's the difference between these expensive reccommended keyboards, and cheap ones like these? They all have the same keys, so is it just the small perks like keyboard layout, extra keys, backlight etc?


----------



## hermitmaster

Alright, I've searched and searched and I can't come up with anything. I'm looking for a board similar to the KBT Race, but I can't find KBT boards in stock anywhere in the US. I like the Happy Hacking Pro, but I need arrow keys, etc. I just want something similar to a laptop layout. Any suggestions for something attainable? I'd even settle for a rubber dome board if it had the right layout. I can't tolerate anything louder than browns. Any help or input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Failuyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Hey guys, a couple of months ago i spent a few minutes with a friend's ducky keyboard and have been looking for a mechanical keyboard ever since. I don't want anything fancy, just something that works well as a bare minimum. I found two keyboards that were in my price range - both $50.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=114&cp_id=11401&cs_id=1140102&p_id=9433&seq=1&format=2
> Monoprice Cherry Blues, currently on sale from $60 for some graduation party yayyy
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/products/corsair/vengeance/k90/
> Corsair vengance k90, been keeping tabs on this one for a while, the price chart says it sometimes just drops down to $45, but only for a day or two at a time. Anyone know what's up with that?
> 
> Anyway, hoping someone here has tried these out, are they any good? any other keyboards i should consider?
> Also, what's the difference between these expensive reccommended keyboards, and cheap ones like these? They all have the same keys, so is it just the small perks like keyboard layout, extra keys, backlight etc?


The monoprice is probably a pretty good entry-level board, but probably doesnt match Coolermaster Keyboards in cost to build quality. Corsair keyboards are good, but the K90 is only that expensive because it's been discontinued. K95 is the newer board and is better (it's 100% mechanical). I would suggest it, but afaik it's only available in Cherry MX Red switches. The K70 is a K95 without the macro keys.

The difference is usually the build quality, more expensive boards typically use higher quality lighting, plastics, and are just better quality. Some expensive mechanical keyboards also use topre keys instead of Cherry (just a different typing experience--better for typing, not close for gaming is my understanding). The best built "cheap" mechanical boards are Cooler Master, but Corsair makes high quality boards too. I've heard good things about Rosewill too, but not nearly as much as I've heard about CM or Corsair. It's hard to recommend you a board without knowing what switch type you want. My local best buy has a board with Blues and Browns on display. You could also buy a switch tester pack (they're usually $10 I believe).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Alright, I've searched and searched and I can't come up with anything. I'm looking for a board similar to the KBT Race, but I can't find KBT boards in stock anywhere in the US. I like the Happy Hacking Pro, but I need arrow keys, etc. I just want something similar to a laptop layout. Any suggestions for something attainable? I'd even settle for a rubber dome board if it had the right layout. I can't tolerate anything louder than browns. Any help or input is greatly appreciated.


I don't know enough about keyboards to help, but you might be able to find a site that'll ship the board into the U.S. if you cover the cost. I'm not sure how expensive it would be for a keyboard though. Sorry I'm not more of an aid.


----------



## Nitrius

Just went from QPAD MK-85(red switches) to the Corsair K70(brown switches), and so far am liking the brown switches a lot, had no problems with the red ones, as i've had my MK-85 for a little over 2 years, and still working just fine. So only reason for buying the K70 was to give the brown switches a try, and it looks like it's a keeper so far.


----------



## bhav

I like my Corsair K70 a lot, but its the only mechanical keyboard I've had, and I likely wont get another because it fits my colour scheme perfectly and looks amazing.

I went with cherry reds because I'm a light fast typer, and they are said to be the best for gaming, and I also wanted the quietest keys (and also used o ring dampeners on them).

Cant see myself needing another keyboard unless it breaks after the 2 year warranty.


----------



## Chopper1591

Hello all,

I am thinking about switching to a Mechanical keyboard for the first time.
Did my homework already but would still like to hear from some more experienced users.

Coming from a [email protected]** Logitech k120 board.

Going to use it for gaming most of the time but would also like to type from time to time.
As far as I know my best bet would then be to go with Cherry Brown. Instead of the priced "gaming switches" red and black.
Leaning towards Brown because of people being in the same room and the clicking noise would be too much I guess, haven't heard it before though.

Razer Blackwidow seems to be proper, but I have read some mixed experiences on the net.
Willing to pay up to ~150 USD.

Preferably with macro-keys because I occasionally play MMO's.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Jixr

Well, just so you know mx browns are still louder than traditional rubber dome keyboards. the razer may be good for you, as well as the logitech Gwhatever+ it has mx browns, backlit, and macro keys, as well as o-rings on the switches to try to make them a little quieter.

If you can live without macro keys and want something a bit more traditional, Ducky, Filco, or CoolerMaster has good solid keyboards there.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Well, just so you know mx browns are still louder than traditional rubber dome keyboards. the razer may be good for you, as well as the logitech Gwhatever+ it has mx browns, backlit, and macro keys, as well as o-rings on the switches to try to make them a little quieter.
> 
> If you can live without macro keys and want something a bit more traditional, Ducky, Filco, or CoolerMaster has good solid keyboards there.


Yea I know about that already.
But as far as I know going mechanical really is a step up. And besides that, my current board isn't really quiet neither.

Browns are the quietest choice while still getting feedback, right?

I am really in between of choosing with or without macro keys. It's not like I plan to use macro's much.
It's more that I think the extra keys will come in handy in MMO's. Because using the mouse to use commands on additional quick-bars is just way slower then using dedicated keys on the board.

Or am I seeing things wrong here?

It is true that there are far more boards, at least where I'm from, without macro keys then there are with.

These are about my choices when shopping for Cherry Brown boards(without buying international):
http://tweakers.net/categorie/530/toetsenborden/producten/#filter:q1bKL0pJLXLLTM1JUbJSKijKzCpW0oEIBucXlQDFEouT4SIFqcmeQHW6hjogpcmpvpl5SlYGOkrFQAm3zJyS1KJiJatqJWMDEwMQXZaYo2QVrWRmYWqgFFtbWwsA


----------



## Eagle1337

My experience with mmo's isn't huge, Played guild wars 1/2, I would have never used the macro keys on a keyboard, but that's just me. Browns are imo the second quietest switch, only because blacks don't have that little bump and if you don't bottom them out they are fairly quiet (I bottom everything out so)
The XT is a nice board, the ducky zero is nice but it's more than what I'd pay for a backlit board.


----------



## Blaise170

Whenever I had a keyboard with macros, I never ended up actually using them for much and they got in the way much more often than they were beneficial. Browns are good for the quietest tactility, but obviously a linear switch like Blacks and Reds will be quieter. If you get some o-rings they will be quieter as well, as least from bottoming out. If you are a heavy handed typist, you might consider Clears too.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> My experience with mmo's isn't huge, Played guild wars 1/2, I would have never used the macro keys on a keyboard, but that's just me. Browns are imo the second quietest switch, only because blacks don't have that little bump and if you don't bottom them out they are fairly quiet (I bottom everything out so)
> The XT is a nice board, the ducky zero is nice but it's more than what I'd pay for a backlit board.


What's up with the Quickfire boards? XT, TK, TK Stealth, Rapid-i and Ultimate. Why so many choices.









Seems like I can buy the Ducky Zero, without led, for 95 euro. But it's not in stock, and don't know if it will be later.

Any idea about the CM Trigger Z? Some say it is good, some hate it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Whenever I had a keyboard with macros, I never ended up actually using them for much and they got in the way much more often than they were beneficial. Browns are good for the quietest tactility, but obviously a linear switch like Blacks and Reds will be quieter. If you get some o-rings they will be quieter as well, as least from bottoming out. If you are a heavy handed typist, you might consider Clears too.


I fear for the same to happen, so macro's are most certainly out of the picture.

My choice for Browns are only based of info from the net. I have never used any type of mechanical switch.
But It seems that linear lack the feedback to feel what you are doing.

About o-rings. Can I buy them from a local store or are they specfic types?
I do know that Logitech's G710+ has them on by default.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What's up with the Quickfire boards? XT, TK, TK Stealth, Rapid-i and Ultimate. Why so many choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I can buy the Ducky Zero, without led, for 95 euro. But it's not in stock, and don't know if it will be later.
> 
> Any idea about the CM Trigger Z? Some say it is good, some hate it.


Different items for different people. The XT is made by costar, the TK is a tkl with a funky layout giving you a numpad with a board that typically doesn't have a numpad. It's oem isn't seemingly that well known I've seen ione and irocks listed as the oem but this is after CM said that they didn't use ione. the Rapid-I is their fancier backlit board, It's oem is apparently costar but it has cherry stabilizers. the Trigger Z seems to be an ione OEMed mech. ione doesn't have a great reputation with the mechanical community. CM said that the RMA rates weren't high or anything like that but with ione being so hated upon they changed oems.
The ducky zero I saw was 119 euros.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, the trigger-z is kinda hated for its taky looks, and its actually manufactured in a different place than the QFR and XT, so despite them both being CM products, the quality varies greatly.

And if you do go CoolerMaster, stick to the QFR and XT, the TK, Z, and others are made in a factory that doesn't have the same quality as the XT and QFR ( which are made on the same assembly lines as the high end Filco keyboards )


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> Different items for different people. The XT is made by costar, the TK is a tkl with a funky layout giving you a numpad with a board that typically doesn't have a numpad. It's oem isn't seemingly that well known I've seen ione and irocks listed as the oem but this is after CM said that they didn't use ione. the Rapid-I is their fancier backlit board, It's oem is apparently costar but it has cherry stabilizers. the Trigger Z seems to be an ione OEMed mech. ione doesn't have a great reputation with the mechanical community. CM said that the RMA rates weren't high or anything like that but with ione being so hated upon they changed oems.
> The ducky zero I saw was 119 euros.


Thanks for the info.
Gives me some more insight in the subject.

I've read about the stabilizers you tell about. What are they, are they a bad thing?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, the trigger-z is kinda hated for its taky looks, and its actually manufactured in a different place than the QFR and XT, so despite them both being CM products, the quality varies greatly.
> 
> And if you do go CoolerMaster, stick to the QFR and XT, the TK, Z, and others are made in a factory that doesn't have the same quality as the XT and QFR ( which are made on the same assembly lines as the high end Filco keyboards )


Okay, so the TK and Z are off the table.
What do you mean with the QFR, the Quickfire Rapid-i?

The Ducky Zero is a bit expensive yeah. But it has the numpad, which I am pretty used to. The led's are nice but not essential.
The logitech is also still a choice but will set me back ~150 euro. Where the Ducky will cost me ~120, and I kinda think they make better boards(don't know why).


----------



## Jixr

The QFR is the quickfire rapid, ( non backlit version ) but both it and the newer QFR-I have high build quality

and if you're looking between Logitech and Ducky for mechanical keyboards, go Ducky for sure.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> The QFR is the quickfire rapid, ( non backlit version ) but both it and the newer QFR-I have high build quality
> 
> and if you're looking between Logitech and Ducky for mechanical keyboards, go Ducky for sure.


Okay, to sum things up.

Quickfire XT(with num, without led: 70 euro
Quickfire Rapid-i(without num, with led: 112 euro
Ducky Zero(with led and numpad): 122 euro
I don't mind spending the higher number for the Ducky.
Is it really better? Or do people mostly pay for the brand name?

And as last question, why is the Razer hardly mentioned?
Does it really look to good to be true? They do praise it as being very good(ofcourse). And the price of 109 seems reasonable too for a board with led's, numpad and macro keys.


----------



## Jixr

because its just overly hyped 'gamer gear'

it ( at best ) is a mid tier keyboard brand. its Cheaply made, the quality is on the lower side, and they don't use actual cherry switches which bothers some people.

Out of the three you listed, any will be a great option. Just choose the layout you want ( TLK ) or full size, then decide if you want LED's or not )

Note keyboards with LED's generally have lower keycap quality than non backlit keyboards. But you can always get better keycaps later on if you want.


----------



## xxgamxx

When was this last updated?


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> When was this last updated?


What would you like to know?

Do you have specific questions about mech. boards?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> When was this last updated?


Just now, the next big overhaul will be towards the end of the year, this is because by then the following boards will have been out long enough to be either recommendable or not:


Cooler Master Novatouch
Cooler Master Rapid-i
Ducky Shine 4
Ducky Year of the Horse
Ducky Premier
Ducky Mini
Ducky Legend
Corsair K70 RGB
Corsair K95 RGB
Razer Blackwidow Chroma
Logitech G910+


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> What would you like to know?
> 
> Do you have specific questions about mech. boards?


No was just curious. Was looking at the recommended for MX Browns and was surprised that the CM Storm Trigger was still there. Was happy at the thought that the board I still own was still being recommended but then realized this may have not been updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just now, the next big overhaul will be towards the end of the year, this is because by then the following boards will have been out long enough to be either recommendable or not:
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Novatouch
> Cooler Master Rapid-i
> Ducky Shine 4
> Ducky Year of the Horse
> Ducky Premier
> Ducky Mini
> Ducky Legend
> Corsair K70 RGB
> Corsair K95 RGB
> Razer Blackwidow Chroma
> Logitech G910+


I see, thanks for the update.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> No was just curious. Was looking at the recommended for MX Browns and was surprised that the CM Storm Trigger was still there. Was happy at the thought that the board I still own was still being recommended but then realized this may have not been updated.


It's still available in some places outside of the US, but you're right, it's no longer produced, so I removed it from the list earlier.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Just now, the next big overhaul will be towards the end of the year, this is because by then the following boards will have been out long enough to be either recommendable or not:
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Novatouch
> Cooler Master Rapid-i
> Ducky Shine 4
> Ducky Year of the Horse
> Ducky Premier
> Ducky Mini
> Ducky Legend
> Corsair K70 RGB
> Corsair K95 RGB
> Razer Blackwidow Chroma
> Logitech G910+


This is the 3rth time or something I see the Shine 4 passing by.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's still available in some places outside of the US, but you're right, it's no longer produced, so I removed it from the list earlier.


Are you talking about the Quickfire XT?
Because I have been looking at that particular board before I decided I wanted to go for the Ducky, and it is out of stock for almost 3 weeks now(as long as I've looked).
The one with MX-Brown that is.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> This is the 3rth *3rd* time or something I see the Shine 4 passing by.
> 
> Are you talking about the Quickfire XT?
> Because I have been looking at that particular board before I decided I wanted to go for the Ducky, and it is out of stock for almost 3 weeks now(as long as I've looked).
> The one with MX-Brown that is.


What do you mean passing by?

And no, I was talking about the Cooler Master Storm Trigger/ Trigger-Z.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> What do you mean passing by?
> 
> And no, I was talking about the Cooler Master Storm Trigger/ Trigger-Z.


I mean people talking about it.
Yet I haven't seen any notes on when it will be released.
Could be because of my location, Holland.


----------



## Gamedaddy

Hello everyone! I just wanted to ask a question about the recommended/BEST mechanical keyboards for FPS games like CS:GO. The one that uses the MX Brown and suites for gaming/comfortable typing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jixr

best? a korean custom with thick PBT dysub GMK caps in an alum. case. Should run you about $500+

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards
follow the layout of this guide and we will be able to help you out a ton more.


----------



## Gamedaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> best? a korean custom with thick PBT dysub GMK caps in an alum. case. Should run you about $500+
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369214/recommended-mechanical-keyboards
> follow the layout of this guide and we will be able to help you out a ton more.


Thanks! I think 500+ is too much for my wallet. I wanna buy the Cooler Master Rapid-i, but some say that....Razer Blackwidow is better. I'm kinda having a hard time on deciding a good/best mechanical keyboard for gaming. 150 dollar budget is enough for me but there are alot of good mechanical keyboards that I've seen. I'm just not sure on what is the best one for an FPS games like Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaddy*
> 
> Thanks! I think 500+ is too much for my wallet. I wanna buy the Cooler Master Rapid-i, but some say that....Razer Blackwidow is better. I'm kinda having a hard time on deciding a good/best mechanical keyboard for gaming. 150 dollar budget is enough for me but there are alot of good mechanical keyboards that I've seen. I'm just not sure on what is the best one for an FPS games like Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.


If you are going to be spending over $80 on a keyboard, don't buy Razer, Thermaltake, etc. They are okay for entry-level keyboards. "Best" is also subjective.


----------



## Gamedaddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> If you are going to be spending over $80 on a keyboard, don't buy Razer, Thermaltake, etc. They are okay for entry-level keyboards. "Best" is also subjective.


I see. But what kind of mechanical keyboard do you recommend for an FPS gaming like CS:GO? Sorry if I'm asking this questions, but I'm kinda getting a hard time on deciding a good mechanical keyboard for gaming. I can buy from 100, 120, 140, or 150. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I'll try to post a question on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread


----------



## a_ak57

You aren't gonna be going 5:1 instead of 1:1 because you bought a ducky instead of a razer (well, unless the razer is faulty). Switch type is what dictates how good a board will be for you in gaming; the differences between keyboard models will just affect things like feel/build quality but won't actually affect gaming performance. If you want the "best" switch for gaming you should look at reds or blacks depending on how prone you are to accidental presses (reds are lighter and easier to press), but this is not to say that browns are bad for gaming either.


----------



## shatterboxd3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaddy*
> 
> I see. But what kind of mechanical keyboard do you recommend for an FPS gaming like CS:GO? Sorry if I'm asking this questions, but I'm kinda getting a hard time on deciding a good mechanical keyboard for gaming. I can buy from 100, 120, 140, or 150. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: I'll try to post a question on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361490/keyboard-suggestion-thread


There isn't a best keyboard, it's what you like the best. All keyboards are going to have the same functionality. I prefer red switches for CS GO because of quick action and key tapping. More specifically, I prefer a Tenkeyless so that I can have my arms closer together and more comfortable.

I love my Ducky and I love my Filco. I've had Reds, Blues, and Browns and for CS GO I wouldn't use anything but Reds. At work since I don't have my own office, I can't use my blues, and instead use Browns. I'd still rather Reds for typing. Can't feel the actuation much on the browns. When I go slow, it feels like there's a grain of sand or something in the switch, and when I go fast, they feel like reds. So I would just prefer reds anyways.


----------



## Sazexa

Hey guys! I wasn't sure where to ask so...

I guess I'll ask here. I'm probably gonna get either the Ducky Shine 3, or Year of the Snake Edition. Planning on white LED's, blue switches.

My issue is I'm not fond of the space bar snake design, or the ducky logo for the Win-key. Is there a place I could buy keycaps that would be of the same quality (ABS, UV coated) that are also compatible for the backlight?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazexa*
> 
> Hey guys! I wasn't sure where to ask so...
> 
> I guess I'll ask here. I'm probably gonna get either the Ducky Shine 3, or Year of the Snake Edition. Planning on white LED's, blue switches.
> 
> My issue is I'm not fond of the space bar snake design, or the ducky logo for the Win-key. Is there a place I could buy keycaps that would be of the same quality (ABS, UV coated) that are also compatible for the backlight?


http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1010

Here ya go, the regular logo spacebar.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1010
> 
> Here ya go, the regular logo spacebar.


While I appreciate the quick reply, that isn't what I'm looking for, as it still has the ducky logo. Something similar but more like the blank line in the middle some have. And keys for the bottom row.


----------



## nopeavi

Anyone know the go-to place to find Quickfire XT's these days? Seems like online it's either out of stock or grossly overpriced.
Been looking for a Mechanical Keyboard for gaming purposes/programming prefer all keys, hopefully with some kind of anti ghosting, and pref Cherry Browns, trying to reach under 100ish.
Don't care about aesthetics though prefer there's no giant handrest but doesn't really matter, mostly prioritizing just lookin for build quality bang for buck.

On substitutes, I have local frys and some other electronic stores but they seem to only carry, some of the higher priced Corsair mechanicals, Razer (ugh), and Roccat (I was impressed by their Savu mouse but not sure about their keyboards). Not sure what else is at local retailers, but online stores around that price would help alot.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nopeavi*
> 
> Anyone know the go-to place to find Quickfire XT's these days? Seems like online it's either out of stock or grossly overpriced.
> Been looking for a Mechanical Keyboard for gaming purposes/programming prefer all keys, hopefully with some kind of anti ghosting, and pref Cherry Browns, trying to reach under 100ish.
> Don't care about aesthetics though prefer there's no giant handrest but doesn't really matter, mostly prioritizing just lookin for build quality bang for buck.
> 
> On substitutes, I have local frys and some other electronic stores but they seem to only carry, some of the higher priced Corsair mechanicals, Razer (ugh), and Roccat (I was impressed by their Savu mouse but not sure about their keyboards). Not sure what else is at local retailers, but online stores around that price would help alot.


A bit late.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CM-Storm-QuickFire-XT-Full-Size-Mechanical-Gaming-Keyboard-CHERRY-MX-Brown-/131345764428?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item1e94d1504c


----------



## Joooordaaaaaaan

Hello all. I am currently thinking of investing in my first mechanical keyboard, so I'm only looking at something entry level that's affordable. The two keyboards I'm considering are the *Cherry MX Board 3.0* (£55) and the *CM Storm Quickfire XT* (£69). Has anyone got any alternatives for around this price range?


----------



## Jixr

CM QF-XT is an amazing board, but it regardless of budget.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> CM QF-XT is an amazing board, but it regardless of budget.


Seconded on the XT.


----------



## oxidized

why cherry stabilizers should be considered a con?


----------



## Jixr

there is no con, its a preferecne thing. Somepeople like the feel of costar, some people like the feel of cherry.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> there is no con, its a preferecne thing. Somepeople like the feel of costar, some people like the feel of cherry.


i see, i just read the first post, cherry stabs are seen as cons, tbh to me they're a pro


----------



## Jixr

well, compared to costar, its much easier to swap the keycaps on cherry stablizers than costar.

But I'll say I do like PCB mounted cherry stablizers more than plate mounted cherry stablizers.


----------



## e4stw00t

Foremost personal preference - some claim that cherry stabilizers make the switches feel different, that can be said for costar as well - comparing my Filco, QFR (which both run Costar) to my Shine 3 (Cherry) I personally prefer Cherry.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> well, compared to costar, its much easier to swap the keycaps on cherry stablizers than costar.
> 
> But I'll say I do like PCB mounted cherry stablizers more than plate mounted cherry stablizers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Foremost personal preference - some claim that cherry stabilizers make the switches feel different, that can be said for costar as well - comparing my Filco, QFR (which both run Costar) to my Shine 3 (Cherry) I personally prefer Cherry.


never had cherry stabs (mine im modding has costar, was thinking about mod the stabs too), but they look they work just better, especially when removing keys for cleaning, and also no more that metallic noise that feels like theres some loose screw, personal ofc...


----------



## e4stw00t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> no more that metallic noise that feels like theres some loose screw, personal ofc...


This so much - I know this is only driving me crazy and doesn't affect the boards' performance (and can be limited by the use of grease) but the rattle is something I don't miss at using the Shine 3.


----------



## oxidized

do you think it's possible to replace my costar with cherry stabilizers without making any physical mod to the metallic plate (i have a qpad mk80)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> do you think it's possible to replace my costar with cherry stabilizers without making any physical mod to the metallic plate (i have a qpad mk80)


not possible.


----------



## Blaise170

I don't really have a preference between Costar and Cherry. I own 10 keyboards and most use Costar. I prefer Cherry for keycap switching, but otherwise I have no major complaint about either one. They feel pretty much the same to me.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> not possible.


i see








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I don't really have a preference between Costar and Cherry. I own 10 keyboards and most use Costar. I prefer Cherry for keycap switching, but otherwise I have no major complaint about either one. They feel pretty much the same to me.


i just hate that metallic sound


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just hate that metallic sound


I don't usually hear the metallic sound from Costar stabs, it's usually the metal plate that pings.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I don't usually hear the metallic sound from Costar stabs, it's usually the metal plate that pings.


i think it's just this  that makes the noise


----------



## AlaskaFox

Hello there.

Just wondering if someone could help me out. I just bought this ducky
From what I have heard, ducky is a really good/popular brand for mech keyboards; however this model is not in the reccomended list on this thread (though the ducky shine 3 is. Whats the difference exactly besides price and some software-side lighting gimicks?)
Just need to know if there is any reason I should back out on this purchase. I believe I have untill monday to cancel it if needed.

EDIT: OH! I guess I should mention that this is my first mechanical keyboard and I have little to no experience with them.
I tried a few (very very few...) in a local computer store and I preffered the blues over the brown, red and razor switches. I have a feeling I may have liked green a tad more, but I don't feel its worth the extra 30~$ for a stab in the dark, just incase they have too much actuation resistance.


----------



## Jixr

that ducky is fine, there is nothing bad about it. people just prefer the lighting features the ds3 has.


----------



## jerue

Interesting to not see the Vortex Poker II or KBP v60 mini anywhere in the results. Poker II is adorned in r/mechanicalkeyboards, and the v60 might even be better. They both come in MX Clears...of course that means they are hard to find when not available via massdrop


----------



## Jixr

pokerX is still better than the poker2


----------



## slumpie

@Paradigm84
You know that you got the keycap sizes wrong for all QPADs and Max Nighthawks?

They all have a 6u Spacebar, not a 6.25u one.

Also for the RF 87U it would be 1.5, 1, 1.5, 6, 1.5, 1, 1, 1.5


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerue*
> 
> Interesting to not see the Vortex Poker II or KBP v60 mini anywhere in the results. Poker II is adorned in r/mechanicalkeyboards, and the v60 might even be better. They both come in MX Clears...of course that means they are hard to find when not available via massdrop


I'm a member of r/mk and to be fair, most of the people over there have a hive mentality. Oh he got a Poker II? *I need one too!*


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> that ducky is fine, there is nothing bad about it. people just prefer the lighting features the ds3 has.


I figured







Thanks


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slumpie*
> 
> @Paradigm84
> You know that you got the keycap sizes wrong for all QPADs and Max Nighthawks?
> 
> They all have a 6u Spacebar, not a 6.25u one.
> 
> Also for the RF 87U it would be 1.5, 1, 1.5, 6, 1.5, 1, 1, 1.5


Yep, not sure how I missed that, thanks for pointing it out. Not sure why the mention didn't notify me for several days though.


----------



## slumpie

I did it wrong first, then edited it in.


----------



## Paradigm84

Ah I see, I was confused.


----------



## AlaskaFox

I'm starting to wish there was a way to add extra shipping money to an order to get the post office to deliver faster :/


----------



## oxidized

Is it me or the QFR-i is pretty impossible to find especially with switches different from Brown? (at least in europe)


----------



## e4stw00t

Yeah at least in Germany they offer the MX Brown version only.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Is it me or the QFR-i is pretty impossible to find especially with switches different from Brown? (at least in europe)


I'm not sure on EU markets, but CM Storm's product line is an ABSOLUTE MESS for the US. I've called them out multiple times on it here, but they only respond with the typical "thank you for your feedback" bull---. It's so unclear of what models are discontinued, which ones are just simply out of stock, which ones are still in production, which ones were limited production, which switches in which models are still available, or just out of stock, or just waiting on more switches, or actually discontinued, etc etc.

their product line is a mess and it really pisses me off - I love my CM Storm Quickfire TK and have been looking to get another keyboard, but their product line is such a mess I can't be bothered


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I'm not sure on EU markets, but CM Storm's product line is an ABSOLUTE MESS for the US. I've called them out multiple times on it here, but they only respond with the typical "thank you for your feedback" bull---. It's so unclear of what models are discontinued, which ones are just simply out of stock, which ones are still in production, which ones were limited production, which switches in which models are still available, or just out of stock, or just waiting on more switches, or actually discontinued, etc etc.
> 
> their product line is a mess and it really pisses me off - I love my CM Storm Quickfire TK and have been looking to get another keyboard, but their product line is such a mess I can't be bothered


Well here i simply can't find anything i want to buy a rapid-i and i can only find refurbished ones on ebay with layouts i don't want... it's really bad


----------



## e4stw00t

It's kind of the same in Germany and as it is one of the biggest markets in EU I assume in EU in general. Their assortment is a complete mess - I sometimes navigate to Amazon.com only to see the multitude of options they offer(ed) overseas and think to myself "fuxx those guys" .


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have any more information on the new Ducky Shine 4 White Edition? I am just dieing to get my hands on that thing.


----------



## BranField

anyone have any recommendations for a backlit, ISO UK layout (with the big ass enter key), media keys including volume wheel/scroll with cherry browns or white (pref white)? been hunting for ages now, found das keyboard but does not have a backlight


----------



## tedaz

Topre REALFORCE 104U AND 104UB are really great keyborad.


----------



## ThirtyOne34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> anyone have any recommendations for a backlit, ISO UK layout (with the big ass enter key), media keys including volume wheel/scroll with cherry browns or white (pref white)? been hunting for ages now, found das keyboard but does not have a backlight


Corsair K70 RGB?

I want this keyboard in Belgian AZERTY lay-out, but they won't make it







Contacted customer support, but they just tell me they won't do it...


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThirtyOne34*
> 
> Corsair K70 RGB?
> 
> I want this keyboard in Belgian AZERTY lay-out, but they won't make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contacted customer support, but they just tell me they won't do it...


i do really like the k70RGB, ive had the k60 since release. unfortunately corsair keyboards use a non standard bottom row so finding decent keycaps for them are next to impossible. However vortex did put on their facebook page a while back that they were working on a non standard bottom row replacement keycaps so the k70 may become viable again.

I did recently go on a hunt for a coolermaster qucik fire XT for work in browns. turns out they are discontinued so are really hard to find in stock. i finally found that amazon had just got an order of them through so i ordered one for myself. I noticed it was coming from italy and contacted the seller to clarify that the keyboard will be in the UK ISO format and he said it is in the Italian format. Really annoyed as i ordered if from amazon.CO.UK and the customer reviews stated that they received the UK version despite the image on the product page showing an ANSI layout and nowhere in the description of the product it saying what the layout was. If it does end up being the italian version i will be soo disappointed.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> pokerX is still better than the poker2


What is this Poker X that you speak of?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> What is this Poker X that you speak of?


The original poker, it had a mode where the right menu area became your arrow cluster ( right shift was up, right control was right, menu down, windows, left ) so to use the arrow keys, you didn't need to hold down a function key or anything like that. I loved that setup so much i've remapped it to most of my keyboards.

Was a perfect layout that was changed in the poker2, and often why you'll see poker x's selling for their original price if not more.


----------



## Lordevan83

Are there similar keyboards to the KBT Race, mini, but still have F-keys, and cherry mx brown? I don't want to pay $300 for a KBT keyboard.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Hello all. I'm new to this Forum, so please forgive the newbiness.

I just got the Apex M800 and I would love to review it for you guys when it arrives; am I allowed to create a new thread to do that?


----------



## Paradigm84

If you bought it yourself, sure, if it's a product you were sent by a company to review, then you'll have to get the company who provided it to contact @Chipp to discuss the fee for the sponsored review.


----------



## DrSebWilkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> If you bought it yourself, sure, if it's a product you were sent by a company to review, then you'll have to get the company who provided it to contact @Chipp to discuss the fee for the sponsored review.


I sure did get for myself









Thanks


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Are there similar keyboards to the KBT Race, mini, but still have F-keys, and cherry mx brown? I don't want to pay $300 for a KBT keyboard.


not sure about the price, but in terms of layout, i think the keycool 84 should be close to the KBT Race


----------



## Chopper1591

Good day all.

What do you think?
Quickfire xt or Ducky Zero?


----------



## Jixr

if you want back lights, go ducky, if not, xt.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> if you want back lights, go ducky, if not, xt.


Ehmm. The zero is also without backlight, yes?

What I know so far: Ducky uses cherry stabilizers and the XT uses costars. Do I notice that? It will be my first mech board btw.
I first wanted to go for the Shine 5, it is available for pre-order but costs 179 euro (~200 USD). And I am a bit tight on budget lately so I might as well just grab a "cheap" board. Don't get me wrong, the disco effects on the Shine are cool... but does one really use it after some time? It is somewhat of a gimmick IMO. Like: look what I have.


----------



## Jixr

Oh sorry, i thought the zero was back lit.

Between the two i'd go XT, but i have a fondness for cooler master. ( and have an xt ) both are basically identical in quality though.


----------



## Blaise170

You won't notice much (if any) difference between Costar and Cherry stabs. I prefer Cherry just because they are easier to switch keycaps with but either are good.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Oh sorry, i thought the zero was back lit.
> 
> Between the two i'd go XT, but i have a fondness for cooler master. ( and have an xt ) both are basically identical in quality though.


Fair enough.

There is the Zero Shine with back lightning, but that one is around 120-130 euro here compared to the 89 for the XT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> You won't notice much (if any) difference between Costar and Cherry stabs. I prefer Cherry just because they are easier to switch keycaps with but either are good.


Alright, thanks.

Man... I keep looking around the web. Now I start to doubt between the Zero and the One. Can't find much info on the One, it is rather new right?
It looks nice. Has double shot ABS caps and some back lightning effects.

*But question is*. Is it worth the extra €40 (€129 for the One).
What I heard is that most (if not all) stock keycap sets are rubbish anyway.


----------



## Jixr

nah, the xt is fantastic value for the money, and yeah, basically all stock keycaps are kinda crap.


----------



## Chopper1591

One last thing.
Are there people here who have both used boards with cherry and costar stabilizers? That basically is the only thing that is keeping me from either buying the Ducky Zero or the Quickfire XT.


----------



## Paradigm84

I have used both, the Cherry stabs are noticeably more 'squishy' on the larger keys, but it's nothing that would ruin the board.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> One last thing.
> Are there people here who have both used boards with cherry and costar stabilizers? That basically is the only thing that is keeping me from either buying the Ducky Zero or the Quickfire XT.


I've many boards and use both types, i like both equally, though I like cherry as its a bit easier to change keycaps out on.
The costar spacebar stabilizer has a bit more sound to it if you tend to slap the spacebar like i do.

also note the zero has 4 extra keys in the top right corner, so if you ever replace the keycaps, you're going to need to come up with 4 extra keys if you want a complete matching set.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I have used both, the Cherry stabs are noticeably more 'squishy' on the larger keys, but it's nothing that would ruin the board.


I do tend to press my spacebar more on the left side of the key. Do you notice much difference between the two stabilizers when not pressing in the center of the key?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I've many boards and use both types, i like both equally, though I like cherry as its a bit easier to change keycaps out on.
> The costar spacebar stabilizer has a bit more sound to it if you tend to slap the spacebar like i do.
> 
> also note the zero has 4 extra keys in the top right corner, so if you ever replace the keycaps, you're going to need to come up with 4 extra keys if you want a complete matching set.


I've indeed read about removing the costar stabilized keys. But that is not a big problem for me.
I didn't expect the costar to be more noisy though, would've thought the other way around somehow. I do slap a little.









True about the extra keys.

Will probably just go with the Quickfire, that was my initial thought when I would go mechanical anyway. Was before I even knew the Zero existed.
The clean design is also nice IMO. I like it plain. Sure, white led's would be nice... but if you can type blind what is the need of led's anyway.









Thanks again people.
If I happen to dislike the Quickfire after all I know where to find you.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> I do tend to press my spacebar more on the left side of the key. Do you notice much difference between the two stabilizers when not pressing in the center of the key?


I also press the left side when playing CS, never had an issue with the spacebar not pressing properly with either kind of stabilizers.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I also press the left side when playing CS, never had an issue with the spacebar not pressing properly with either kind of stabilizers.


Nice.
Another cs player







. Which switch do you use for fps games? I'm going for Brown for my first board. Felt the best after using the WASD sampler kit.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> Nice.
> Another cs player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which switch do you use for fps games? I'm going for Brown for my first board. Felt the best after using the WASD sampler kit.


I used MX Browns until my Filco started having issues, now I use the MX Blacks on my Ducky Shine 3.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I used MX Browns until my Filco started having issues, now I use the MX Blacks on my Ducky Shine 3.


And which of the two do you prefer?
I can't seem to find a comparison with rubberdome boards. The resistance is good for me. So I think the blacks would be too much.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> And which of the two do you prefer?
> I can't seem to find a comparison with rubberdome boards. The resistance is good for me. So I think the blacks would be too much.


They both have their good and bad points, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They both have their good and bad points, it's all personal preference.


Smart answer.









I should just stick with my initial choice. My eye is on the brown because of the ability to double-tap quickly while still having some feedback (without it being loud). Second choice is Clear ergo with lighter springs. But that is probably a bit to much as first use. Maybe I will change switches later.

Thanks man. XT with brown it is.


----------



## Chopper1591

One last time.

Anyone with experience with the Ducky One and/or Legend?
I found some more funds.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chopper1591*
> 
> One last time.
> 
> Anyone with experience with the Ducky One and/or Legend?
> I found some more funds.


Not those specifically but I have had two Ducky Shines which were really nice. I imagine those two will be good as well.


----------



## Justhavocman

Does anyone have any experience with chinese mechanicals? I'm more interested in the longevity of the product as a whole .


----------



## Blaise170

Most keyboards these days are made in China, even Cherry boards. Switches are a different story though.


----------



## Justhavocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Most keyboards these days are made in China, even Cherry boards. Switches are a different story though.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ergonomic-Mechanical-Keyboard-LED-Backlit-Gaming-Keyborad-Black-Blue-Switches-/321894143701?hash=item4af262d6d5:g:0hkAAOSwunJWFLwc

for example.


----------



## Blaise170

I'd stick with known brands.


----------



## Chopper1591

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'd stick with known brands.


This.

Like most things, if something looks similar but is a lot cheaper it mostly is cheap.









Looks like i will be getting a Ducky One. The Legend is very difficult to get it seems.


----------



## Piospi

Hello everyone.
Currently I have a CM Storm QuickFire with Cherry MX Red. I am looking for the second keyboard and I really liked the Ducky keyboards. I've never heard before about Ducky and Filco (in my country is not available).

I liked the Ducky One. Will I find something better model from Ducky or Filco? I want the elegant keyboard without unnecessary illumination in multiple colors (for example Shine 5).

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Jixr

If you don't want backlighting, I would go with a filco. If you want basic backlighting, then one of the non shine series duckies is the way to go.


----------



## Piospi

I understand but I still can't decide







Is the quality of Filco is huge than Ducky keyboards?


----------



## Blaise170

Not really, they are about equal.


----------



## Piospi

Thank you


----------



## HowAmI

What's your opinion on the Ducky Mini


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowAmI*
> 
> What's your opinion on the Ducky Mini


just stick with a normal 60%, the ducky mini you can't do much as far as customisation, which to most people is the big draw for something like the pok3r


----------



## HowAmI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just stick with a normal 60%, the ducky mini you can't do much as far as customisation, which to most people is the big draw for something like the pok3r


Im not worried about customization as I'm more than happy with blue and red led's


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowAmI*
> 
> Im not worried about customization as I'm more than happy with blue and red led's


https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=877

then i'd check this out before you decide.


----------



## HowAmI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=877
> 
> then i'd check this out before you decide.


I'll probably go with the Ducky as I also like the Aluminum housing (good for intruders) but thanks for trying to help. I appreciate it


----------



## e4stw00t

I am wondering if the CM XTi's build quality is in line with the XT - am asking since in Germany CM only offers the XTi.


----------



## Paradigm84

I've heard no complaints that the XTi isn't built as well as the XT, so I wouldn't hesitate in buying one if it looks appealing to you.


----------



## e4stw00t

Thank you for the prompt reply - a friend just pointed me to an offer of the Ducky Legend for basically the same amount I would have to pay for the XTi - so I am asking myself if should I go for the Ducky instead.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Thank you for the prompt reply - a friend just pointed me to an offer of the Ducky Legend for basically the same amount I would have to pay for the XTi - so I am asking myself if should I go for the Ducky instead.


Depends, the Ducky Legend offers a 5mm thick aluminium plate for the top surface of the board, whereas the QuickFire XTi is just plastic. However, the edge of the Ducky Legend plate looks as though it could be uncomfortable to rest your hands on for extended periods of time, for example if you're playing a game and resting part of your hand close to the spacebar. Whichever you choose, you'll likely be pleased with.


----------



## latexyankee

Does Ducky make a shine 5 that is tkl?

I've been out of the game for awhile and I want to take my zero to work and buy a TKL for gaming at home.

Any suggestions? The cooler master gets good reviews for $200 but I dunno


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Does Ducky make a shine 5 that is tkl?
> 
> I've been out of the game for awhile and I want to take my zero to work and buy a TKL for gaming at home.
> 
> Any suggestions? The cooler master gets good reviews for $200 but I dunno


Nope, just a full size for now.


----------



## Twiffle

Currently own Qpad MK-50(Cherry MX red switches) which I have had for couple years. Wanting to switch this keyboard to another keyboard . Does anyone have experience with Roccat Suora? I'm kinda tempted to try it. I use mainly keyboard just for gaming and a bit of typing. My budget is around 110$ or 110€ Don't really want to use up more than that. Not to mention I got this Qpad MK-50 pretty cheap couple years ago.. for about 50€ .

On my current keyboard the keycap coating have wore off and wasd keys look a bit like they have "melted" in and showing nail presses there since I like to hold my hand in sort of a "claw" like position.

Not really fan of extra macro buttons as I never found any use for them. TKL is fine as long as I can get somewhere a numpad for paying bills etc as I don't remember my number stuff without a numpad as it's kinda all in muscle memory or how you like to call it.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Currently own Qpad MK-50(Cherry MX red switches) which I have had for couple years. Wanting to switch this keyboard to another keyboard . Does anyone have experience with Roccat Suora? I'm kinda tempted to try it. I use mainly keyboard just for gaming and a bit of typing. My budget is around 110$ or 110€ Don't really want to use up more than that. Not to mention I got this Qpad MK-50 pretty cheap couple years ago.. for about 50€ .
> 
> On my current keyboard the keycap coating have wore off and wasd keys look a bit like they have "melted" in and showing nail presses there since I like to hold my hand in sort of a "claw" like position.
> 
> Not really fan of extra macro buttons as I never found any use for them. TKL is fine as long as I can get somewhere a numpad for paying bills etc as I don't remember my number stuff without a numpad as it's kinda all in muscle memory or how you like to call it.


I would recommend the Cooler Master MasterKeys Pro M or L heavily over the Roccat Suora. Roccat uses TTC switches, which are cheapest of cheap MX knock-offs. The CM MasterKeys uses genuine Cherry MX, plus the overall build quality is most likely going to be far superior than that of the Suora if they are using cheap switches to begin with.


----------



## e4stw00t

Seems CM announced alternative, PBT versions of the Masterkeys Boards.

Changes:

- PBT Keycaps

- No Backlight

- USB port back to center position (as in previous Rapid (Non-I-Version).

Source:

https://www.computerbase.de/2017-01/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-l/


----------



## LouisXIV

Can't wait for CM to officially launch the MasterKeys S PBT, opting for the MX browns it will be my first and hopefully last mechanical keyboard


----------



## eskamobob1

Hey guys. Im looking for an ergonomic keyboard with a backlight. I like brown and blue switches mainly (open to others as ive only tried cherry). I need the 10keyless keys, but thats it. Im open to weird configurations as well. I wont give a price range since im not realy sure what is even out there right now.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys i have a Cooler Master Master Keys Pro M White with Brown switches,

Im thinking of buying a Hyper x Alloy with blue switches.

I mainly game, but i feel like i want to try blues, i think i will like it. The browns doesn't feel confortable for cs go at all...


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys i have a Cooler Master Master Keys Pro M White with Brown switches,
> 
> Im thinking of buying a Hyper x Alloy with blue switches.
> 
> I mainly game, but i feel like i want to try blues, i think i will like it. The browns doesn't feel confortable for cs go at all...


Browns and Blues are not much different. Blues just have the audible "click" sound, and may also feel crisper. If you don't mind the sound of Blues then definitely try them, but I would try it out before you buy. The CM MasterKeys Pro keyboards are definitely the best "mainstream" company keyboards you can buy right now, never heard of or have seen the HyperX Alloy before but I am assuming its just like the rest of the gaming keyboards.

I played CSGO and CS 1.6 for a long time, using MX Blues for the majority of that time. I personally never had an issue with MX Blues but I absolutely hated the clicky sounds from it especially in high-stress situations where audio/hearing is important. The click sound would constantly throw me off or masks the audio from ingame which would mess up my hearing for footsteps or hearing the direction of where the shot came from. It may sound minimal, but was an issue for me personally when playing competitive CSGO.

I got rid of that keyboard and switched to Gateron Reds, I personally like the feel of MX Blues better, but the Reds where better for gaming because of how quiet and easy they are to press. I personally prefer Browns the best for gaming as far as MX switches go, Topre is definitely my favorite all-around switch and even for gaming.


----------



## ajx

My fifty cents about gaming and keyboard
All comes about own preference, none of them is better for gaming, i know it sounds like repetitive, if switch feels nice while typing, then it would be good for gaming as well
Remember its a keyboard, pick whatever switch which you feel comfortable with both typing and gaming


----------



## LouisXIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e4stw00t*
> 
> Seems CM announced alternative, PBT versions of the Masterkeys Boards.
> 
> Changes:
> 
> - PBT Keycaps
> 
> - No Backlight
> 
> - USB port back to center position (as in previous Rapid (Non-I-Version).
> 
> Source:
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/2017-01/cooler-master-masterkeys-s-l/


Does anyone know when CM will actually release this?
I have not found any new information since january.


----------



## tokstollen

Hey guys!

Im looking for a "low" key mechanical keyboard.

https://www.google.se/search?q=wired+Keyboard+600+Black&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiv27z2wN3SAhXGWSwKHZ_oDNsQ_AUICCgB&biw=1920&bih=950#imgrc=00M2GmnZVSPYoM:

Something like this buy mechanical.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokstollen*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Im looking for a "low" key mechanical keyboard.
> 
> https://www.google.se/search?q=wired+Keyboard+600+Black&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiv27z2wN3SAhXGWSwKHZ_oDNsQ_AUICCgB&biw=1920&bih=950#imgrc=00M2GmnZVSPYoM:
> 
> Something like this buy mechanical.


Probably gonna be hard to fine simply because of the mechanical switch construction. Because of the MX switch itself being slightly bulky, a lot of companies will put short keycaps on them to make the appearance of a low profile case but all you are really losing is keycap material. Your best bet may be stick with a comfortable scissor-switch or try out a low-profile mech similar to something like a Ducky Shine 6.


----------



## eskamobob1

Thought I may as well ask here. Does anyone know where to get any of the following:

Lets Split kit
5x15 plank metal backplate
Topre switches (or even a topre tester)
Tester for every switch imaginable or where to buy one of every switch +caps
Im also curious if anyone know if you can back light topre switches, and im wondering about using an alternate teensy (so I can run an RGB WS2812 controller off of it as well) for the keyboard controler. Anyone have some guides they can point me at for explaining how the teensy actualy handles keyboard input. Lastly, anyone know of any hand wire controllers with n-key rollover?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tokstollen*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Im looking for a "low" key mechanical keyboard.
> 
> https://www.google.se/search?q=wired+Keyboard+600+Black&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiv27z2wN3SAhXGWSwKHZ_oDNsQ_AUICCgB&biw=1920&bih=950#imgrc=00M2GmnZVSPYoM:
> 
> Something like this buy mechanical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Probably gonna be hard to fine simply because of the mechanical switch construction. Because of the MX switch itself being slightly bulky, a lot of companies will put short keycaps on them to make the appearance of a low profile case but all you are really losing is keycap material. Your best bet may be stick with a comfortable scissor-switch or try out a low-profile mech similar to something like a Ducky Shine 6.


Razer has a laptop thickness switch in the works, but thinnest I know of out right now is the Tesoro spectrum Low profile (they are on amazon).

EDIT: Tesero out now is 20mm or so, but they have a 12mm in the works as well. I think kolida does as well.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Thought I may as well ask here. Does anyone know where to get any of the following:
> 
> Lets Split kit
> 5x15 plank metal backplate
> Topre switches (or even a topre tester)
> Tester for every switch imaginable or where to buy one of every switch +caps
> Im also curious if anyone know if you can back light topre switches, and im wondering about using an alternate teensy (so I can run an RGB WS2812 controller off of it as well) for the keyboard controler. Anyone have some guides they can point me at for explaining how the teensy actualy handles keyboard input. Lastly, anyone know of any hand wire controllers with n-key rollover?
> Razer has a laptop thickness switch in the works, but thinnest I know of out right now is the Tesoro spectrum Low profile (they are on amazon).


Your best bet for all of those things is honestly the r/MechMarket over on Reddit. I know there is someone who had/has a group buy for Topre switch tester keychain. There are also multiple vendors who will sell a variety of switch testers, I have one that has like 20+ switches I got from there for like $25 shipped.

Tradition Topre cannot be backlit, the only backlit Topre keyboard out would be the RealForce RGB but they changed quite a few things to the design to achieve this. Plus traditional Topre PCB has to LED sockets so really the only way to get backlit would be a custom LED strip within the case or backplate (thought about this idea for my HHKB), but as far as onboard PCB LEDs it won't be possible. As far as controllers go, I see almost everyone use the Teensy, I personally don't know of any others that I would choose over that.

I didn't even know of that new Tesoro switch, I was more commenting on the traditional MX switch design can only be so "low-profile". The Tesoro switch looks like they made some changes to actually slim the switch housing, which is what I would consider a true "low-profile" switch AND they have the shorter keycaps to go with it. I find that much better than just taking a standard MX switch, throwing short keycaps on it and calling it "low-profile".


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys i have a Cooler Master Master Keys Pro M White with Brown switches,
> 
> Im thinking of buying a Hyper x Alloy with blue switches.
> 
> I mainly game, but i feel like i want to try blues, i think i will like it. The browns doesn't feel confortable for cs go at all...


Browns and blues are extremely different. They behave differently.
Browns (at least good ones that are manufactured well) have a noticeable tactile bump that gives you obvious resistance when pressing a key slowly, and feedback when pressing a key fast, to tell you when you pressed the switch. Good browns are consistent and do NOT feel like the bump is made of sand, while bad browns are horrible.

On MX Browns, the electrical switch activation point is BELOW the end of the tactile bump. This behavior also applies to Clears and Tactile Greys. The bump engage and release points are at the same movement location on the stem. It IS possible to engage past the tactile bump without activating the switch, so care must be taken to not be too light fingered.

MX Blues use a combination of a copper leaf, an actuation bump, and a moving slider along the stem, to create a combination effect. When depressing the switch from neutral, the slider is engaged, which drops down, activating the metal clicker, and creating a sharp tactile resistance, similar in feel to a MX Clear, while a different effect due to the moving slider along the switch stem. The electrical circuit is activated as the plunger drops downward, so you cannot engage the click bump without also activating the switch, unlike browns and other non clicky switches. However the switch will electrically release before the click slider releases in reverse for the disengage click bump, meaning it's possible to deactivate and reactivate the switch without disengaging the clicker (just like you can with browns, etc). This difference means the click slider release point is above the switch electrical release point, but when starting from neutral, the activation goes through the switch activation point. This type of feedback is why these switches are so good for typing--It's impossible to miss a keystroke.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Your best bet for all of those things is honestly the r/MechMarket over on Reddit. I know there is someone who had/has a group buy for Topre switch tester keychain. There are also multiple vendors who will sell a variety of switch testers, I have one that has like 20+ switches I got from there for like $25 shipped.
> 
> Tradition Topre cannot be backlit, the only backlit Topre keyboard out would be the RealForce RGB but they changed quite a few things to the design to achieve this. Plus traditional Topre PCB has to LED sockets so really the only way to get backlit would be a custom LED strip within the case or backplate (thought about this idea for my HHKB), but as far as onboard PCB LEDs it won't be possible. As far as controllers go, I see almost everyone use the Teensy, I personally don't know of any others that I would choose over that.
> 
> I didn't even know of that new Tesoro switch, I was more commenting on the traditional MX switch design can only be so "low-profile". The Tesoro switch looks like they made some changes to actually slim the switch housing, which is what I would consider a true "low-profile" switch AND they have the shorter keycaps to go with it. I find that much better than just taking a standard MX switch, throwing short keycaps on it and calling it "low-profile".


Whoops. Totaly quoted the wrong post. But yah, it looks pretty damn cool. Im excited for it. yah, ive been keepeing an eye on meckmarket. I found a guy to sell me 65 individual switches for about $1 ea, which isnt too bad IMO, so I think ima do that for a start. I am going ot have to keep tooking for topre though. for the controllers, I have a lot of looking to do. I know they make basicaly an extended tinsy that would allow me to hook up the RGBs, but I have to look into how to turn a non-flashed teensy into a controller. I guess reddit will be my best info source for now though. TY for the help.


----------



## Aventadoor

Guys, I'm looking for a new keyboard.
I spilled coke on my K65 Rapidfire...
Is the MX Speed & Rapidfire still the fastest actuation keyboard?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking for a new keyboard.
> I spilled coke on my K65 Rapidfire...
> Is the MX Speed & Rapidfire still the fastest actuation keyboard?


What exactly do you mean when you say "fastest activation". Do you mean liest latency? Highest activation point? What?


----------



## Aventadoor

Fastest = Lowest activation point, fastest to click, lowest distance, whatever.
I believe MX Speed/Silver is still the shortest with 1,2mm?


----------



## eskamobob1

I think there is a variable height down to 1mm, but it's not linear and a ***** to find. Other than that, 1.2 is the limit AFAIK.


----------



## mechwarrior

hi guys
looking at getting a logitech g810 key board. good price.. Any one using this keyboard???
I am a light gamer and type a little also. My first Mechanical keyboard.


----------



## drazah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Fastest = Lowest activation point, fastest to click, lowest distance, whatever.
> I believe MX Speed/Silver is still the shortest with 1,2mm?


Its just a higher actuation point on a slightly skewed throw distance, but overall isn't technically the "fastest". An IR/Analog keyboard will technically be the fastest.

When dealing with keyboards, the "fastest" switch isn't always the best due to how keyboards operate within the computer interface, its very different then comparing it to something like a mouse laser.

The numbers are so close that you really should find a switch that fits you the best. Personally, my typing and gaming is by FAR the worst on MX Speeds or light linear switches even though they are technically "faster" than a more tactile, heavier switch that may have a longer throw and deeper actuation point.

I exclusively use Topre only these days even though a lot of people don't think they are good for gaming, I absolutely love them and they feel the best to me.

I would recommend you find a switch you like and you could even install orings to lower the overall throw of the switch which will help with bottoming out .


----------

